# Glie l'ho detto...



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Mi sento uno schifo ed ora si sente uno schifo pure lei... non so perchè l'ho fatto, le parole mi sono venute fuori da sole, come vomitate.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

le hai detto del tradimento??


----------



## Verena67 (8 Aprile 2009)

Bene, secondo me hai fatto bene.

Adesso avete fatto un passo avanti. Magari ci starà la rabbia, ci starà tutto, ma ora avete aperto il vaso di Pandora, e vi conoscete meglio di ieri.

Stai sereno, non sono queste cose che distruggono i matrimoni, anzi!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sento uno schifo ed ora si sente uno schifo pure lei... non so perchè l'ho fatto, le parole mi sono venute fuori da sole, come vomitate.


se sono venute fuori da sole vuol dire che inconsciamente avevi già deciso di dirle del tradimento.
sarà durissima.. ma potreste farcela insieme.
tieni duro kid.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le hai detto del tradimento??


 no. che ha fatto 6 al superenalotto


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Kid, raccontaci.
Come l'ha presa?? come siete rimasti??


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Kid, raccontaci.
> Come l'ha presa?? come siete rimasti??


Non appena riuscirò a smettere di piangere ve lo racconterò, promesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non appena riuscirò a smettere di piangere ve lo racconterò, promesso.


eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non appena riuscirò a smettere di piangere ve lo racconterò, promesso.


cazzo, kid...mi dispiace ma credo tu abbia fatto la cosa giusta.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo, kid...mi dispiace ma credo tu abbia fatto la cosa giusta.


lo credo anch'io. ti sei assunto le tue responsabilità, secondo me hai fatto bene


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Aprile 2009)

piangi, sfogati, ma in cuor tuo cerca di stare sereno ...era chiaro che avevi bisogno di dirglielo ...tanti anni, un figlio meraviglioso, due bei ragazzi giovani e passionali come siete voi, non vi perderete ... ce la farete, con sincerità, con franchezza. Considera questo trauma come un'opportunità per voi, per avere qualcosa di più reale, di più autentico. coraggio tesoro ..un abbraccio


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> piangi, sfogati, ma in cuor tuo cerca di stare sereno ...era chiaro che avevi bisogno di dirglielo ...tanti anni, un figlio meraviglioso, due bei ragazzi giovani e passionali come siete voi, non vi perderete ... ce la farete, con sincerità, con franchezza. Considera questo trauma come un'opportunità per voi, per avere qualcosa di più reale, di più autentico. coraggio tesoro ..un abbraccio


toh, chi si rivede!
ciao bella. come stai?
gli hai spaccato il violoncello?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> piangi, sfogati, ma in cuor tuo cerca di stare sereno ...era chiaro che avevi bisogno di dirglielo ...tanti anni, un figlio meraviglioso, due bei ragazzi giovani e passionali come siete voi, non vi perderete ... ce la farete, con sincerità, con franchezza. Considera questo trauma come un'opportunità per voi, per avere qualcosa di più reale, di più autentico. coraggio tesoro ..un abbraccio


Mi aggiungo alle parole di Ellina, ed a quelle degli altri esortandoti ad una cosa in particolare: ora fai davvero chiarezza in te stesso, tenta di capire davvero cosa vuoi, ed una volta deciso, dimostra nei fatti il tuo intento. Non lasciarla nel dubbio, ti parlo da tradito, non lasciare spazio a dubbi e fantasie, che noi in queste condizioni produciamo a ritmo serrato. Cerca, se puoi, di avviare un lavoro a due, sia che si tratti di ricostruzione, sia di chiusura, ma soprattutto ricordati che per quanto mossi dai migliori intenti i traditi faticano a ritrovare la fiducia, questa quindi deve essere riconquistata giorno per giorno attraverso pure l'accettazione e la comprensione dell'instabilità emotiva di chi hai di fronte.
In bocca al luppo, Kid.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Scusa Kid, prendo spunto dalla tua vicenda per dire 2 parole, non per darti consigli.

se si sceglie di lasciare il proprio compagno per l'amante, dopo attenta valutazione, è oggettivamente necessario confessare per poter provare a instaurare un rapporto alla luce del sole con l'amante.

però..


A volte si confessa un tradimento solamente perchè non si riesce a sopportarne il peso. Ci si libera di questo peso confessando tutto.
Siamo esseri umani, in fondo.................

Buona fortuna Kid...............buona fortuna....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Aprile 2009)

kid, penso tu abbia fatto bene, almeno ti alleggerisci e potrete ricostruire, andare avanti traballanti come prima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq noi siamo qui.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, prendo spunto dalla tua vicenda per dire 2 parole, non per darti consigli.
> 
> se si sceglie di lasciare il proprio compagno per l'amante, dopo attenta valutazione, è oggettivamente necessario confessare per poter provare a instaurare un rapporto alla luce del sole con l'amante.
> 
> ...


anche io lo penso, ma penso anche che kid nn riuscisse sotto sotto a mantenere il peso e ciò stava distruggendo il suo rapporto... a questo punto gioca a carte scoperte, o la va o la spacca, era l'unica strada x uscirne.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sento uno schifo ed ora si sente uno schifo pure lei... non so perchè l'ho fatto, le parole mi sono venute fuori da sole, come vomitate.


 CAvoli!!!
Kid, leggo alla svelta, ma sono rimasta di sasso!!! 









(però un pò me l'aspettavo... è dal giorno zero che vuoi dirle tutto...)


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

yuhoo kid.. come va?


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> yuhoo kid.. come va?


Uno straccio Anna. La cosa positiva è che davvero credo di non averla mai amata così tanto come oggi.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Uno straccio Anna. La cosa positiva è che davvero credo di non averla mai amata così tanto come oggi.


.... ma sai che è proprio vero che certe cose vengono fuori quando si sta vivendo un uragano di emozioni intense?
con il tiepido tutto ristagna e poi zac, un'emozione intensa riesce ad aprire cassetti chiusi da anni...
pciù kid.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

kid, volevo anche dirti che nel male, di positivo c'è che con l'altra avevi già chiuso. pensa al casino se aprivi bocca quando eri mezzo fuori di testa per l'altra.
dai, su.. la vedo bene sta cosa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

maritotradito73 ha detto:


> certo.....e abbiamo anche dei bambini.......non ho parole...mi sento uno schifo........


Benvenuto nel club.
Apri un 3d tuo, e raccontaci tutto, se vuoi


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Uno straccio Anna. La cosa positiva è che davvero credo di non averla mai amata così tanto come oggi.


 kid, devi dirglielo!!
ripeterlo!!
Farle capire che glielo dici per essere onesto e per ricostruire CON lei, perchè è lei che vuoi!!!


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, devi dirglielo!!
> ripeterlo!!
> Farle capire che glielo dici per essere onesto e per ricostruire CON lei, perchè è lei che vuoi!!!


Glie l'ho detto 100 volte in un giorno solo. Spero che basti.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Glie l'ho detto 100 volte in un giorno solo. Spero che basti.


 non direi.... basterà se e quando lei deciderà, ma sii saldo nel tuo amore... se tentenni tu, lei crollerà! 
Dai raccontaci come è andata...


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Glie l'ho detto 100 volte in un giorno solo. Spero che basti.


Come ti dicevo prima, ricordati che non basterà mai, e che oltre alle parole lei sarà avida di fatti. Strada dura, ragazzo mio, ma ce la puoi fare.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non direi.... basterà se e quando lei deciderà, ma sii saldo nel tuo amore... se tentenni tu, lei crollerà!
> Dai raccontaci come è andata...



E' andata che non so perchè, ma ieri dopo un bel momento di intimità mi sono sentito malissimo e sono scoppiato a piangere dal nulla come un cretino. E lì sono stato un fiume in piena, le parole uscivano e io non riuscivo a fermarle. Venivano fuori a secchiate come le mie lacrime e lei stava lì a guardarmi non capendo nulla.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' andata che non so perchè, ma ieri dopo un bel momento di intimità mi sono sentito malissimo e sono scoppiato a piangere dal nulla come un cretino. E lì sono stato un fiume in piena, le parole uscivano e io non riuscivo a fermarle. Venivano fuori a secchiate come le mie lacrime e lei stava lì a guardarmi non capendo nulla.


Come ha reagito, dopo il primo sbigottimento?


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ha reagito, dopo il primo sbigottimento?


 questa e' una domanda stile giornalista di studio aperto che va dal padre che gli e' appena morto il figlio in un incidente x chiedergli come si sente in questo momento


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' andata che non so perchè, ma ieri dopo un bel momento di intimità mi sono sentito malissimo e sono scoppiato a piangere dal nulla come un cretino. E lì sono stato un fiume in piena, le parole uscivano e io non riuscivo a fermarle. Venivano fuori a secchiate come le mie lacrime e lei stava lì a guardarmi non capendo nulla.


se tua moglie è intelligente come credo.. passato un primo momento di incazzatura e meraviglia... capirà che non sei un bastardo.

i bastardi fanno i finti tonti anche se scoperti... figurati se confesserebbero piangendo in quel modo..


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

maritotradito73 ha detto:


> ma come faccio.......è una storia troppo "fresca"..ho ascoltato le sue conversazioni con lui....schifo.....e i sembra di risentire le nostre di 15 anni fa.......poi i bambini....tutto il resto.....


Per favore, apri un 3d in confessionale, qui svacchiamo il 3d di Kid, che è già in casini suoi


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questa e' una domanda stile giornalista di studio aperto che va dal padre che gli e' appena morto il figlio in un incidente x chiedergli come si sente in questo momento


1° che ne sai di che mestiere faccio in realtà
2° Kid è qui per sfogarsi, e per avere aiuto, spiegarci le cose può servirgli


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ha reagito, dopo il primo sbigottimento?


Mi ha edtto che è delusa, di lasciarla stare.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per favore, apri un 3d in confessionale, qui svacchiamo il 3d di Kid, che è già in casini suoi


kid non si è mai arrabbiato. lui ospita tutti nei suoi 3d.
e poi ti rendi almeno conto di quanto è a pezzi marito73?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi ha edtto che è delusa, di lasciarla stare.


Dovrai affrontare spesso il suo disprezzo, preparati, non cedere.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi ha edtto che è delusa, di lasciarla stare.


 NON lasciarla stare!!!


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Aprile 2009)

concordo con grande ...NON lasciarla stare!


----------



## Old ASTRA (8 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> concordo con grande ...NON lasciarla stare!


 
Anche io... stalle vicino e falle capire quanto ci tieni a lei, come lo hai fatto capire qui a noi... fatti coraggio, sarà sicuramente un periodo duro, ma ce la potete fare assieme... un abbraccio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Aprile 2009)

Essere "lasciati stare" per un tradito può solo indicare incertezza, e questa viene sempre interpretata come poca convinzione del pentimento, tentativo di sgusciare dal problema, magari di portare ancora avanti la questione extra. Non lasciare spazio, ma non soffocare.


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi ha edtto che è delusa, di lasciarla stare.


Io la penso come Oscar, credo che avresti fatto meglio a seguire il mio consiglio. Ad ogni azione consegue una reazione, se mio marito mi tradisse preferirei che non me lo dicesse, uno perche avrei paura di me stessa, due per non scaricare su di me il suo peso.
Ammiro il tuo coraggio, ma sono per portare il segreto nella tomba anche per il bene dell'altro.


----------



## Old ASTRA (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io la penso come Oscar, credo che avresti fatto meglio a seguire il mio consiglio. Ad ogni azione consegue una reazione, se mio marito mi tradisse preferirei che non me lo dicesse, uno perche avrei paura di me stessa, due per non scaricare su di me il suo peso.
> Ammiro il tuo coraggio, ma *sono per portare il segreto nella tomba anche per il bene dell'altro*.


 
Idem...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io la penso come Oscar, credo che avresti fatto meglio a seguire il mio consiglio. Ad ogni azione consegue una reazione, se mio marito mi tradisse preferirei che non me lo dicesse, uno perche avrei paura di me stessa, due per non scaricare su di me il suo peso.
> Ammiro il tuo coraggio, ma sono per portare il segreto nella tomba anche per il bene dell'altro.


 
le tombe servono per ben altro...i matrimoni NON prosperano sulle bugie. Senza dettagli (che sono oltretutto di cattivo gusto...) ma la crisi andava aperta. Sostengo Kid in pieno.

Quanto a Marito: DURO CON TUA MOGLIE! Non ci sono altri metodi. Un abbraccio di sostegno!!


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io la penso come Oscar, credo che avresti fatto meglio a seguire il mio consiglio. Ad ogni azione consegue una reazione, se mio marito mi tradisse preferirei che non me lo dicesse, uno perche avrei paura di me stessa, due per non scaricare su di me il suo peso.
> Ammiro il tuo coraggio, ma sono per portare il segreto nella tomba anche per il bene dell'altro.


 a volte ci vuole più coraggio per " non dire " che per " dire ".

io la vedo esattamente come te, non si dice nulla per il bene dell'altro. 
sembra un controsenso ma è così.


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> le tombe servono per ben altro...i matrimoni NON prosperano sulle bugie. Senza dettagli (che sono oltretutto di cattivo gusto...) ma la crisi andava aperta. Sostengo Kid in pieno.
> 
> Quanto a Marito: DURO CON TUA MOGLIE! Non ci sono altri metodi. Un abbraccio di sostegno!!


Verena, questa volta non concordo con te. Il fatto che lui si voglia scaricare la coscienza son me mi farebbe inc... anche di più. Siamo tra adulti, che in una lunga storia possa capitare di tradire ci può stare, ma almeno risolviti il tuo problema senza coinvolgermi. Io la penso così. Anche perchè se poi mi dovesse capitare, come è capitato, di conoscere qualcuno che mi prende, se oggi dico no pensando che non se lo merita, poi? La sua rivelazione non mi farebbe assolutamente del bene rischiando di innescare un meccanismo perverso.
Ma credo che la cosa sia soggettiva.


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte ci vuole più coraggio per " non dire " che per " dire ".
> 
> io la vedo esattamente come te, non si dice nulla per il bene dell'altro.
> sembra un controsenso ma è così.


Basta che sia una volta però, questa regola non vale se il tradiemnto è sistematico, altrimenti troppo comodo!


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Basta che sia una volta però, questa regola non vale se il tradiemnto è sistematico, altrimenti troppo comodo!


la comodità è una bella cosa, perchè non approfittarne ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





chi tradisce per una sola volta non ha capito un granchè di cosa sia il tradimento.


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la comodità è una bella cosa, perchè non approfittarne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ahh che lagna..ha parlato l'espertone de noialtri  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















cos'è...dopo quanti tradimenti ti danno il patentino??


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la comodità è una bella cosa, perchè non approfittarne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar che dire? vorrei essere tua moglie, ma non so se tu vorresti essere mio marito....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la comodità è una bella cosa, perchè non approfittarne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già... fino a che non gli arriverà una bella randellata in testa non avrà capito niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oscar che dire? vorrei essere tua moglie, ma non so se tu vorresti essere mio marito....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

*il mio amico kid*

come sta?


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come sta?


Carissima (davvero) Anna, è troppo presto... mi tremano le dita a scrivere. Continuo a pensare a lei pur essendo a lavoro. Ho pensieri contrastanti, la testa imbombata, il cuore a pezzi ma pieno d'amore.


----------



## Old mirtilla (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sento uno schifo ed ora si sente uno schifo pure lei... non so perchè l'ho fatto, le parole mi sono venute fuori da sole, come vomitate.





kid ha detto:


> Non appena riuscirò a smettere di piangere ve lo racconterò, promesso.


 
ti ammiro
ti ammiro davvero molto


----------



## Old mirtilla (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Glie l'ho detto 100 volte in un giorno solo. Spero che basti.


 
va detto 100 volte tutti i giorni

e con coerenza


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ti ammiro
> ti ammiro davvero molto


Io no, non mi ammiro nemmeno un poco....


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*



kid ha detto:


> Carissima (davvero) Anna, è troppo presto... mi tremano le dita a scrivere. Continuo a pensare a lei pur essendo a lavoro. Ho pensieri contrastanti, la testa imbombata, il cuore a pezzi ma pieno d'amore.


Non ti puoi prendere alcuni giorni di ferie e stare con lei?


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io no, non mi ammiro nemmeno un poco....


Kid un tradimento può capitare, vedrai che lei ti perdonerà.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non si dice nulla per il bene dell'altro.
> sembra un controsenso ma è così.


Ok, ma se l'altro si accorge che qualcosa si sta nascondendo è inutile continuare a mentire.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Kid un tradimento può capitare, vedrai che lei ti perdonerà.


Lo spero... e comunque un tradimento non deve capitare.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Carissima (davvero) Anna, è troppo presto... mi tremano le dita a scrivere. Continuo a pensare a lei pur essendo a lavoro. Ho pensieri contrastanti, la testa imbombata, il cuore a pezzi ma pieno d'amore.


sai che per certi versi ti invidio?
io e quella testa di tubo di mio marito abbiamo vissuto le stesse emozioni anni fa. va bè era un macello per altri motivi, ma ricordo un viaggio in umbria subito dopo... ci amavamo ancora nonostante tutto..
adesso siamo da cassa integrazione sentimentalmente parlando.. è andato tutto a puttane.
tieni duro kid...


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

hai fatto bene a dirle tutto, non starle addosso, lasciale il tempo di elaborare.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahh che lagna..ha parlato l'espertone de noialtri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando tu esprimi una tua visione delle cose io non mi rivolgo a te per schernirti, non vedo perchè tu lo debba fare con me, ma se ti dà piacere farlo, ok, fallo pure.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oscar che dire? vorrei essere tua moglie, ma non so se tu vorresti essere mio marito....


il tuo inferno potrebbe essere il mio paradiso, o viceversa.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, ma se l'altro si accorge che qualcosa si sta nascondendo è inutile continuare a mentire.


azz Mk, quando fai così sei amorevole...

sono incuriosito dalla modalità dei tuoi collegamenti neuronali.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai che per certi versi ti invidio?
> io e quella testa di tubo di mio marito abbiamo vissuto le stesse emozioni anni fa. va bè era un macello per altri motivi, ma ricordo un viaggio in umbria subito dopo... ci amavamo ancora nonostante tutto..
> adesso siamo da cassa integrazione sentimentalmente parlando.. è andato tutto a puttane.
> tieni duro kid...


lo hai tradito tu ? lui ? o entrambi ?


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lo credo anch'io. ti sei assunto le tue responsabilità, secondo me hai fatto bene


Si è scaricato la coscienza ed un pò si è vendicato della mancata confidenza sui precedenti di lei. Ora che fai kid ? Niente le ridara' il suo passato...inizia il tuo inferno.


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Si è scaricato la coscienza ed un pò si è vendicato della mancata confidenza sui precedenti di lei. Ora che fai kid ? Niente le ridara' il suo passato...inizia il tuo inferno.


Può essere, me lo merito daltronde.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> chi tradisce *per* una sola volta non ha capito un granchè di cosa sia il tradimento.


mi spiego:

fare la solita scappatella, una sola volta e poi basta, secondo me non serve a nulla. 

La prima volta che si fà l'amore con qualcuno non ci si trova completamente a proprio agio.
Per entrare in intimità con una persona ci vogliono una serie di incontri.

a questo mi riferisco.

tradire per fare l'amore con qualcun altro una  sola volta lo ritengo sciocchezza. tuttoquì.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar, ot.

in qui quo qua l'accento non ci va


----------



## Old avalon (8 Aprile 2009)

Pessima idea Kid, davvero pessima. Non ne verrà niente di buono e anche se rimarrete insieme quest'ombra resterà sempre fra di voi. Il tradimento richiede nervi saldi e una faccia tosta notevole. Comunque...è andata: auguri!


----------



## Old matilde (8 Aprile 2009)

mannaggia Kid, che strada in salita che ti aspetta, "sposo" tutto quello che dicono Alce e Verena, tu stesso non riuscivi a muoverti dal gap e la vomitata ti è servita. Ora aspetta il suo dolore, la sua incomprensione, l'hai resa insicura e debole e la reazione è l'aggressività. Aspettati crisi anche dove non la vedi e non c'è di fatto, deve ricostruire le sue certezze ed è difficile: AMALA.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> azz Mk, quando fai così sei amorevole...
> 
> *sono incuriosito dalla modalità dei tuoi collegamenti neuronali.*
















   Oscar che ti devo dire, io mi sono accorta sempre...


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Può essere, *me lo merito daltronde*.


 
ma lei no...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

amarax, non lo paragonare al tuo caso, però...
kid ha chiuso la relazione, ha fatto la sua scelta... e anche se procura dolore e quella scelta non la condivido, credo ne uscirà un matrimonio più disilluso, ma più solido e forte.
A dimostrazione ch eil tradimento fisico non è per nulla la cosa peggiore che può capitare...


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, non lo paragonare al tuo caso, però...
> *kid ha chiuso la relazione*, ha fatto la sua scelta... e anche se procura dolore e quella scelta non la condivido, credo ne uscirà un matrimonio più disilluso, ma più solido e forte.
> A dimostrazione ch eil tradimento fisico non è per nulla la cosa peggiore che può capitare...


Beh non è che l'ha chiusa proprio lui eh...


----------



## Old avalon (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, non lo paragonare al tuo caso, però...
> kid ha chiuso la relazione, ha fatto la sua scelta... e anche se procura dolore e quella scelta non la condivido, credo ne uscirà un matrimonio più disilluso, ma più solido e forte.
> A dimostrazione ch eil tradimento fisico non è per nulla la cosa peggiore che può capitare...


No, la cosa peggiore è la confessione senza senso di chi chi si vuole sgravare la coscienza! Nessuno ne trarrà giovamento, a meno che non sia il primo passo di Kid per costringere la moglie a prendere quelle decisioni che lui non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> No, la cosa peggiore è la confessione senza senso di chi chi si vuole sgravare la coscienza! Nessuno ne trarrà giovamento, a meno che non sia il primo passo di Kid per costringere la moglie a prendere quelle decisioni che lui non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere!


questa non è affatto senza senso. intanto perché lui ama sua moglie e l'amore che sente per lei, dopo un periodo di crisi, lo ha messo davanti a quello che si portava dentro come un macigno.. e poi perché vuole continuare a stare con lei su nuove basi.
fare finta va bene per chi vive il matrimonio come una condanna senza uscita.


----------



## Old avalon (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa non è affatto senza senso. intanto perché lui ama sua moglie e l'amore che sente per lei, dopo un periodo di crisi, lo ha messo davanti a quello che si portava dentro come un macigno.. e poi perché vuole continuare a stare con lei su nuove basi.
> fare finta va bene per chi vive il matrimonio come una condanna senza uscita.


Scusa ma secondo me tanta lealtà ci voleva quando l'altra era presente, quando credeva di amarla....che senso ha la sincerità adesso? Farà solo soffrire sua moglie che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, passerà il resto del loro matrimonio nel sospetto. Meglio sarebbe stato non sapere!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Scusa ma secondo me tanta lealtà ci voleva quando l'altra era presente, quando credeva di amarla....che senso ha la sincerità adesso? Farà solo soffrire sua moglie che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, passerà il resto del loro matrimonio nel sospetto. Meglio sarebbe stato non sapere!


quando c'era l'altra era fuori di melone... per fortuna che non ha detto niente a sua moglie..
adesso se vogliono posso ricostruire ex novo. sarà dura ma è fattibile.


----------



## Old avalon (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando c'era l'altra era fuori di melone... per fortuna che non ha detto niente a sua moglie..
> adesso se vogliono posso ricostruire ex novo. sarà dura ma è fattibile.


La mia impressione è che l'altra sia ancora lì in ogni pensiero altrimenti Kid ci avrebbe messo una pietra sopra con buona pace di tutti!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> La mia impressione è che l'altra sia ancora lì in ogni pensiero altrimenti Kid ci avrebbe messo una pietra sopra con buona pace di tutti!


la pietra sopra l'ha messa e stop. adesso il problema è un altro.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax*, non lo paragonare al tuo caso, però...*
> kid ha chiuso la relazione, ha fatto la sua scelta... e anche se procura dolore e quella scelta non la condivido, credo ne uscirà un matrimonio più disilluso, ma più solido e forte.
> A dimostrazione ch eil tradimento fisico non è per nulla la cosa peggiore che può capitare...


 
Non lo faccio. Ma credo che a nessuna donna faccia paicere sapere di essere stata tradita. Anche se il tradimento è superato...se lei lo ama, e lo ama da quello che ci ha raccontato kid, credo vivrà dei giorni molto brutti


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> No, la cosa peggiore è la confessione senza senso di chi chi si vuole sgravare la coscienza! Nessuno ne trarrà giovamento, *a meno che non sia il primo passo di Kid per costringere la moglie a prendere quelle decisioni che lui non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere![/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Scusa ma secondo me tanta lealtà ci voleva quando l'altra era presente, quando credeva di amarla....*che senso ha la sincerità adesso?* Farà solo soffrire sua moglie che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, passerà il resto del loro matrimonio nel sospetto. Meglio sarebbe stato non sapere!


 
già....


----------



## Old Becco (8 Aprile 2009)

Io non perdonerò mai a mia moglie per avermi confessato i suoi tradimenti. Lei si è periodicamente sgravata delle sue colpe, io mi sono periodicamente sentito una merda. Chi sbaglia deve pagare da solo e non rìtirarsi nella cella con il coniuge innocente per farsene compagnia. Qui la condivisione e il ricostruire insieme è una gran balla. Se nella coppia c'è un problema lo si affronta prima insieme e se possibile lo si risolve. Avere un amante perchè la coppia non funziona e poi raccontare tutto è come rompere una gamba a una persona che ha l'infarto e poi giocare al dottore per guarirla. Bando all'ipocrisia diciamo le cose come stanno.
Becco


----------



## Old oscar (9 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando c'era l'altra era fuori di melone... per fortuna che non ha detto niente a sua moglie..
> adesso se vogliono posso ricostruire ex novo. sarà dura ma è fattibile.


secondo me è ora che è fuori di melone, ed è proprio per quest che ha confessato.


----------



## Old oscar (9 Aprile 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Io non perdonerò mai a mia moglie per avermi confessato i suoi tradimenti. Lei si è periodicamente sgravata delle sue colpe, io mi sono periodicamente sentito una merda. Chi sbaglia deve pagare da solo e non rìtirarsi nella cella con il coniuge innocente per farsene compagnia. Qui la condivisione e il ricostruire insieme è una gran balla. Se nella coppia c'è un problema lo si affronta prima insieme e se possibile lo si risolve. Avere un amante perchè la coppia non funziona e poi raccontare tutto è come rompere una gamba a una persona che ha l'infarto e poi giocare al dottore per guarirla. Bando all'ipocrisia diciamo le cose come stanno.
> Becco


bellissimo questo paragone !


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Aprile 2009)

*finalmente un uomo*

finalmente ti sei comportato da uomo.
continua così, tua moglie capirà con chi ha a che fare e non ti butterà via, se ti ama.
un uomo che mette così in discussione la sua vita e le sue sicurezze per ripulirsi e crescere merita tutta la mia stima.
ti voglio bene.
reggi i colpi che arriveranno e tira dritto perchè in fondo credo che qualunque farfalla prima di essere tale debba soffrire per liberarsi della crisalide che la blocca.
ti chiedo solo di approfittare di questa devastazione per capire se veramente i tuoi sentimenti sono chiari e se potrai una volta passata la buriana garantire al tuo rapporto la solidità che merita.
facci sapere. anche se non partecipo vi seguo a distanza.
ciao a tutti
fiore


----------



## Old ellina69 (9 Aprile 2009)

come stai oggi kid? come è andata ieri sera a casa? un abbraccio


----------



## Old avalon (9 Aprile 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Io non perdonerò mai a mia moglie per avermi confessato i suoi tradimenti. Lei si è periodicamente sgravata delle sue colpe, io mi sono periodicamente sentito una merda. Chi sbaglia deve pagare da solo e non rìtirarsi nella cella con il coniuge innocente per farsene compagnia. Qui la condivisione e il ricostruire insieme è una gran balla. Se nella coppia c'è un problema lo si affronta prima insieme e se possibile lo si risolve. Avere un amante perchè la coppia non funziona e poi raccontare tutto è come rompere una gamba a una persona che ha l'infarto e poi giocare al dottore per guarirla. Bando all'ipocrisia diciamo le cose come stanno.
> Becco


----------



## Old matilde (9 Aprile 2009)

ciao Kid, come va oggi??


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> come stai oggi kid? come è andata ieri sera a casa? un abbraccio


E' dura. Io mi sento uno schifo (e fino ad un anno fa avevo la ferrma convinzione di essere un bravo ragazzo con bei valori), lei pure, ma la cosa che più mi fa male è vedere che lei anzichè arrabbiarsi, cerca il mio affetto, le coccole. Cerca in me una redenzione che forse non avrò mai, perchè il passato può offuscarsi, ma mai essere cancellato.

Ho letto che molte persone credono che io lo abbia fatto per sgravarmi la coscenza. Inutile negare che io mi senta "sollevato" (per quanto mi riesca difficile considerare la leggerezza dell'animo come sentimento predominante), ma le avrei risparmiato volentieri questo dolore. La realtà è che io non riesco a mentire, sono sempre stato così e il mio mantenere il segreto fino a ieri è stato una sorpresa pure per me. Ho voluto solo spogliarmi davanti a lei e farle capire quanto ho sbagliato.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' dura. Io mi sento uno schifo (e fino ad un anno fa avevo la ferrma convinzione di essere un bravo ragazzo con bei valori), lei pure, ma la cosa che più mi fa male è vedere che lei anzichè arrabbiarsi, cerca il mio affetto, le coccole. Cerca in me una redenzione che forse non avrò mai, perchè il passato può offuscarsi, ma mai essere cancellato.
> 
> Ho letto che molte persone credono che io lo abbia fatto per sgravarmi la coscenza. Inutile negare che io mi senta "sollevato" (per quanto mi riesca difficile considerare la leggerezza dell'animo come sentimento predominante), ma le avrei risparmiato volentieri questo dolore. La realtà è che io non riesco a mentire, sono sempre stato così e il mio mantenere il segreto fino a ieri è stato una sorpresa pure per me. Ho voluto solo spogliarmi davanti a lei e farle capire quanto ho sbagliato.


ah ma allora è vero che fra di voi il problema vero è la mancanza di domande e risposte...
tua moglie è ben strana... non è una che chiede, vuole sapere ecc.
ti ha almeno chiesto chi era l'altra?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' dura. Io mi sento uno schifo (e fino ad un anno fa avevo la ferrma convinzione di essere un bravo ragazzo con bei valori), lei pure, ma la cosa che più mi fa male è vedere che lei anzichè arrabbiarsi, cerca il mio affetto, le coccole. Cerca in me una redenzione che forse non avrò mai, perchè il passato può offuscarsi, ma mai essere cancellato.
> 
> Ho letto che molte persone credono che io lo abbia fatto per sgravarmi la coscenza. Inutile negare che io mi senta "sollevato" (per quanto mi riesca difficile considerare la leggerezza dell'animo come sentimento predominante), ma le avrei risparmiato volentieri questo dolore. La realtà è che io non riesco a mentire, sono sempre stato così e il mio mantenere il segreto fino a ieri è stato una sorpresa pure per me. Ho voluto solo spogliarmi davanti a lei e farle capire quanto ho sbagliato.


Quindi "sgravarti" la coscienza e subire la flagellazione per te era un passaggio necessario per poterti rinnovare.
Potremmo teorizzare all'infinito se ciò sia astrattamente giusto o sbagliato, ma a questo punto non ha più molta importanza.
Nel concreto aveva una sua funzione: non la disperdere.
Il comportamento di tua moglie potrebbe avere mille motivazioni: forse sapeva o intuiva, aspettava di capire che peso avesse la cosa per te e interpreta il fatto che tu glielo abbia detto a storia conclusa (se ho capito bene) come segno che è stata una sbandata; forse è necessità di conferme; forse è l'effetto della paura di poterti perdere; forse forse ...
Ma comunque mi pare un segno del fatto che non vuole perderti.
Comunque ci saranno anche i momenti di rabbia, mettili in conto.


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah ma allora è vero che fra di voi il problema vero è la mancanza di domande e risposte...
> tua moglie è ben strana... non è una che chiede, vuole sapere ecc.
> ti ha almeno chiesto chi era l'altra?


Non vuole sapere nulla. E' il contrario di me. Quando ho scoperto delle sue storie passate, avrei volute farle il terzo grado, ma mi sono trattenuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non vuole sapere nulla. E' il contrario di me. Quando ho scoperto delle sue storie passate, avrei volute farle il terzo grado, ma mi sono trattenuto.


ma lo vedi che ho ragione?
vi parlate poco "intimamente".. non so chi dei due sia più introverso, guarda.. se lei o te.


----------



## Old Shine (9 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Quindi "sgravarti" la coscienza e subire la flagellazione per te era un passaggio necessario per poterti rinnovare.
> Potremmo teorizzare all'infinito se ciò sia astrattamente giusto o sbagliato, ma a questo punto non ha più molta importanza.
> Nel concreto aveva una sua funzione: non la disperdere.
> Il comportamento di tua moglie potrebbe avere mille motivazioni: forse sapeva o intuiva, aspettava di capire che peso avesse la cosa per te e interpreta il fatto che tu glielo abbia detto a storia conclusa (se ho capito bene) come segno che è stata una sbandata; forse è necessità di conferme; forse è l'effetto della paura di poterti perdere; forse forse ...
> ...


tu con tuo marito hai parlato e parli molto della vostra crisi. ti interroghi tantissimo, vuoi sapere, vuoi capire... (per questo dicevo che sei cervellotica).
la moglie di kid tace.


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu con tuo marito hai parlato e parli molto della vostra crisi. ti interroghi tantissimo, vuoi sapere, vuoi capire... (per questo dicevo che sei cervellotica).
> la moglie di kid tace.


Comunque Anna, io preferisco che non mi chieda nulla ora. Non voglio farle venire film hard nella mente, deve già smaltire abbastanza dolore. Anche perchè, detto tra noi, il sesso con l'altra non è mai stato il punto chiave, paradossalmente.


----------



## Old Shine (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' dura. Io mi sento uno schifo (e fino ad un anno fa avevo la ferrma convinzione di essere un bravo ragazzo con bei valori), lei pure, ma la cosa che più mi fa male è vedere che lei anzichè arrabbiarsi, cerca il mio affetto, le coccole. Cerca in me una redenzione che forse non avrò mai, perchè il passato può offuscarsi, ma mai essere cancellato.
> 
> Ho letto che molte persone credono che io lo abbia fatto per sgravarmi la coscenza. Inutile negare che io mi senta "sollevato" (per quanto mi riesca difficile considerare la leggerezza dell'animo come sentimento predominante), ma le avrei risparmiato volentieri questo dolore. La realtà è che io non riesco a mentire, sono sempre stato così e il mio mantenere il segreto fino a ieri è stato una sorpresa pure per me. Ho voluto solo spogliarmi davanti a lei e farle capire quanto ho sbagliato.


Io credo che tu abbia confessato più per "fare la cosa giusta" che per il vostro rapporto. La cosa a cui tieni di più è redimere l'immagine di bravo ragazzo, che sbaglia, ma poi fa la cosa giusta confessando.
Il fatto che lei abbia avuto la reazione di volere coccole  e affetto è alquanto singolare, o non gliene frega niente o sente che avete fatto pari per qualcosa. 
Io sarei curiosa di sapere perchè sei arrivato al punto di tradire.
Cmq ogni storia va come deve andare...


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io credo che tu abbia confessato più per "fare la cosa giusta" che per il vostro rapporto. La cosa a cui tieni di più è redimere l'immagine di bravo ragazzo, che sbaglia, ma poi fa la cosa giusta confessando.
> Il fatto che lei abbia avuto la reazione di volere coccole  e affetto è alquanto singolare, o non gliene frega niente o sente che avete fatto pari per qualcosa.
> Io sarei curiosa di sapere perchè sei arrivato al punto di tradire.
> Cmq ogni storia va come deve andare...


Ma lo sai che io non so perchè ho tradito? Ricordo solo che non sapevo più se la amavo, ma soprattutto ricordo di essere stato completamente assente di testa per 3 mesi, non pensavo a nulla, responsabilità, conseguenze, paure. Nulla, vivevo tra le nuvole.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Comunque Anna, io preferisco che non mi chieda nulla ora. Non voglio farle venire film hard nella mente, deve già smaltire abbastanza dolore. *Anche perchè, detto tra noi, il sesso con l'altra non è mai stato il punto chiave, paradossalmente*.


ma guarda.. non stento a crederci.
senti, kid, tu hai sbagliato a tradirla, ma lei deve metterci del suo perché il matrimonio funzioni e lei, a me, sembra un po' infantile.


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda.. non stento a crederci.
> senti, kid, tu hai sbagliato a tradirla, ma lei deve metterci del suo perché il matrimonio funzioni e lei, a me, sembra un po' infantile.


Lei è più piccola di me ed ha avuto sicuramente esperienze più leggere delle mie. Ergo, è più immatura di me e non è una colpa.


----------



## Old matilde (9 Aprile 2009)

chiedere coccole è come chiedere conferma di essere di nuovo lei la tua donna.
la tempesta deve ancora arrivare... non tutti siamo così razionali da volersi mettere a tavolino e parlare, di quello che non si vuole sentir dire!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' dura. Io mi sento uno schifo (e fino ad un anno fa avevo la ferrma convinzione di essere un bravo ragazzo con bei valori), lei pure, ma la cosa che più mi fa male è vedere che lei anzichè arrabbiarsi, cerca il mio affetto, le coccole. Cerca in me una redenzione che forse non avrò mai, perchè il passato può offuscarsi, ma mai essere cancellato.
> 
> Ho letto che molte persone credono che io lo abbia fatto per sgravarmi la coscenza. Inutile negare che io mi senta "sollevato" (per quanto mi riesca difficile considerare la leggerezza dell'animo come sentimento predominante), ma le avrei risparmiato volentieri questo dolore. La realtà è che io non riesco a mentire, sono sempre stato così e il mio mantenere il segreto fino a ieri è stato una sorpresa pure per me. Ho voluto solo spogliarmi davanti a lei e farle capire quanto ho sbagliato.


 di nuovo il tuo primo deisderio è che lei si arrabbi...


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> di nuovo il tuo primo deisderio è che lei si arrabbi...


Masochista eh?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Masochista eh?


 no, forse ricerca di conferme....vuoi essere sicuro di essere per lei unico, essenziale, centrale e vitale....
il solito discorso: chi più lotta per te più ti ama....


----------



## Amoremio (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Masochista eh?


non è che consideri l'arrabbiatura come l'unico modo per dimostrarti che lei tiene a te? se è così, prendi atto che non è l'unico, ma valuta se è quello connaturato al suo carattere.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Masochista eh?





kid ha detto:


> Comunque Anna, io preferisco che non mi chieda nulla ora. Non voglio farle venire film hard nella mente, deve già smaltire abbastanza dolore. Anche perchè, detto tra noi, il sesso con l'altra non è mai stato il punto chiave, paradossalmente.


 Sia chiaro: anche se ti chiede i dettagli tu non devi MAI fornirli!!!
quelli sì che sarebbero per lei indelebili!!
e d'altronde che bisogno hai tu di dirli o lei di sentirli?
Contano le emozioni in gioco.


----------



## Kid (9 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sia chiaro: anche se ti chiede i dettagli tu non devi MAI fornirli!!!
> quelli sì che sarebbero per lei indelebili!!
> e d'altronde che bisogno hai tu di dirli o lei di sentirli?
> Contano le emozioni in gioco.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old avalon (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Masochista eh?


No...bambino in cerca della sculacciata della mamma!


----------



## Old amarax (9 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Comunque Anna, io preferisco che non mi chieda nulla ora. Non voglio farle venire film hard nella mente, deve già smaltire abbastanza dolore. Anche perchè, detto tra noi, il sesso con l'altra non è mai stato il punto chiave, paradossalmente.


Ma c'è stato ed anche altro...cerca di dire il meno possibile.


----------



## Old giulia (9 Aprile 2009)

Bene Kid.
Sarà un cammino faticoso e impegnativo, non arrenderti... se in questo momento tua moglie ha bisogno di coccole e affetto, bene sia.
Un passo alla volta... vedrai che sarà lei a chiedere, a pretendere.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Quindi "sgravarti" la coscienza e subire la flagellazione per te era un passaggio necessario per poterti rinnovare.
> Potremmo teorizzare all'infinito se ciò sia astrattamente giusto o sbagliato, ma a questo punto non ha più molta importanza.
> Nel concreto aveva una sua funzione: non la disperdere.
> *Il comportamento di tua moglie potrebbe avere mille motivazioni: forse sapeva o intuiva, aspettava di capire che peso avesse la cosa per te* e interpreta il fatto che tu glielo abbia detto a storia conclusa (se ho capito bene) come segno che è stata una sbandata; forse è necessità di conferme; forse è l'effetto della paura di poterti perdere; forse forse ...
> ...


Anche io ho pensato a questa come alla spiegazione più sensata del suo comportamento...
Se è davvero così, ti ama più di quel che pensi e te lo dimostra più così che con dieci sceneggiate a suon di piatti rotti...

Kid, guarda al di là di ciò che vuoi o vorresti vedere perchè lo consideri TU logico...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (10 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Può essere, me lo merito daltronde.


quando mi è capitato decisi di non dire nulla. lo decisi così, in base ai ricordi insieme, alle promesse scambiate, ai progetti, a tutto quello che avevamo fatto insieme, al giorno del matrimonio quando già conviventi uscimmo di casa insieme per sposarci, alla nascita dei nostri figli. per questo tacqui, per quel punto di riferimento che avrei voluto essere. allora mi dissi prova a lei ed a te stesso che davvero sei in grado di riprendere quel cammino dove - stupidamente - l'hai interrotto. ho forse sofferto di più, forse non sono completamente guarito in quanto l'immagine della mia amante - dopo due anni di silenzio - torna ancora nella mia mente. ma io ho ripreso ad amare una persona per ciò che è comprendendo i suoi difetti, tentando di dare di più, ogni giorno, nonostante tremende disgrazie. ti ammiro kid per averlo detto io non ce l'avrei più fatta a guardarmi in faccia (faccio ancora molta fatica) ed a guardarla.  soffrirai kid - come ogni traditore col cuore qui dentro - e recuperare sarà molto dura. perchè di fatto che si confessi o meno il terdimento, se il pentimento è sincero, il senso di colpa è costante e di quella sensazione di "sporco" e inadeguatezza non ci si libera mai del tutto. anche se si è tornati, anche se tutto il nostro mondo sembra essere ancora lì. un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa non è affatto senza senso. intanto perché lui ama sua moglie e l'amore che sente per lei, dopo un periodo di crisi, lo ha messo davanti a quello che si portava dentro come un macigno.. e poi perché vuole continuare a stare con lei su nuove basi.
> fare finta va bene per chi vive il matrimonio come una condanna senza uscita.





Anna A ha detto:


> quando c'era l'altra era fuori di melone... per fortuna che non ha detto niente a sua moglie..
> adesso se vogliono posso ricostruire ex novo. sarà dura ma è fattibile.





Becco ha detto:


> Io non perdonerò mai a mia moglie per avermi confessato i suoi tradimenti. Lei si è periodicamente sgravata delle sue colpe, io mi sono periodicamente sentito una merda. *Chi sbaglia deve pagare da solo e non rìtirarsi nella cella con il coniuge innocente per farsene compagnia*. Qui la condivisione e il ricostruire insieme è una gran balla. Se nella coppia c'è un problema lo si affronta prima insieme e se possibile lo si risolve. Avere un amante perchè la coppia non funziona e poi raccontare tutto è come rompere una gamba a una persona che ha l'infarto e poi giocare al dottore per guarirla. Bando all'ipocrisia diciamo le cose come stanno.
> Becco





fiorella99 ha detto:


> finalmente ti sei comportato da uomo.
> continua così, tua moglie capirà con chi ha a che fare e non ti butterà via, se ti ama.
> un uomo che mette così in discussione la sua vita e le sue sicurezze per ripulirsi e crescere merita tutta la mia stima.
> ti voglio bene.
> ...





kid ha detto:


> Comunque Anna, io preferisco che non mi chieda nulla ora. Non voglio farle venire film hard nella mente, deve già smaltire abbastanza dolore. Anche perchè, detto tra noi,* il sesso con l'altra non è mai stato il punto chiave, paradossalmente*.


Quoto AnnaA e Fiorella.
Non condivido Becco. 
Io credo che confessare sia prendersi l'impegno di non tradire più.
E' proprio come la confessione religiosa ha il significato di un riconoscimento di responsabilità e di impegno per il futuro.
Chi "se la smazza da solo" risparmia sì al partner un dolore, ma ha anche il pensiero di averla fatta franca a che, se dovesse ricapitare, potrebbe dire che.... è la prima volta.
Questo impegno Kid devi far comprebdere a tua moglie.
Però lasca perdere le fesserie del è stato non è stato per sesso.
Hai parlato per mesi con noi e sai che è stato per un periodo di disorientamento e regressione infatile e narcisistica tuo ...non scaricare su di lei responsabilità tue.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> quando mi è capitato decisi di non dire nulla. lo decisi così, in base ai ricordi insieme, alle promesse scambiate, ai progetti, a tutto quello che avevamo fatto insieme, al giorno del matrimonio quando già conviventi uscimmo di casa insieme per sposarci, alla nascita dei nostri figli. per questo tacqui, per quel punto di riferimento che avrei voluto essere. allora mi dissi prova a lei ed a te stesso che davvero sei in grado di riprendere quel cammino dove - stupidamente - l'hai interrotto. ho forse sofferto di più, forse non sono completamente guarito in quanto l'immagine della mia amante - dopo due anni di silenzio - torna ancora nella mia mente. ma io ho ripreso ad amare una persona per ciò che è comprendendo i suoi difetti, tentando di dare di più, ogni giorno, nonostante tremende disgrazie. ti ammiro kid per averlo detto io non ce l'avrei più fatta a guardarmi in faccia (faccio ancora molta fatica) ed a guardarla. soffrirai kid - come ogni traditore col cuore qui dentro - e recuperare sarà molto dura. perchè di fatto che si confessi o meno il terdimento, se il pentimento è sincero, il senso di colpa è costante e di quella sensazione di "sporco" e inadeguatezza non ci si libera mai del tutto. anche se si è tornati, anche se tutto il nostro mondo sembra essere ancora lì. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Tu hai fatto bene a non confessare perché avevi il rimpianto dell'altra e se l'avessi riversato su tua moglie avrebbe devastato il tuo matrimonio e ora ...non avrebbe senso.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Kid (10 Aprile 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> quando mi è capitato decisi di non dire nulla. lo decisi così, in base ai ricordi insieme, alle promesse scambiate, ai progetti, a tutto quello che avevamo fatto insieme, al giorno del matrimonio quando già conviventi uscimmo di casa insieme per sposarci, alla nascita dei nostri figli. per questo tacqui, per quel punto di riferimento che avrei voluto essere. allora mi dissi prova a lei ed a te stesso che davvero sei in grado di riprendere quel cammino dove - stupidamente - l'hai interrotto. ho forse sofferto di più, forse non sono completamente guarito in quanto l'immagine della mia amante - dopo due anni di silenzio - torna ancora nella mia mente. ma io ho ripreso ad amare una persona per ciò che è comprendendo i suoi difetti, tentando di dare di più, ogni giorno, nonostante tremende disgrazie. ti ammiro kid per averlo detto io non ce l'avrei più fatta a guardarmi in faccia (faccio ancora molta fatica) ed a guardarla.  soffrirai kid - come ogni traditore col cuore qui dentro - e recuperare sarà molto dura. perchè di fatto che si confessi o meno il terdimento, se il pentimento è sincero, il senso di colpa è costante e di quella sensazione di "sporco" e inadeguatezza non ci si libera mai del tutto. anche se si è tornati, anche se tutto il nostro mondo sembra essere ancora lì. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ora che tutto è sotto la luce del sole.... non so perchè, ma non mi sento più alla sua altezza, il mio narcisismo mi sembra solo un vago ricordo. Mi sento insicuro, ho paura di perderla, non mi piaccio.... si è rovesciato tutto il mio mondo. Poi penso a come può sentirsi lei e mi chiudo in me stesso.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ora che tutto è sotto la luce del sole.... non so perchè, ma non mi sento più alla sua altezza, il mio narcisismo mi sembra solo un vago ricordo. Mi sento insicuro, ho paura di perderla, non mi piaccio.... si è rovesciato tutto il mio mondo. Poi penso a come può sentirsi lei e mi chiudo in me stesso.


 credo che questo sia un errore: hai aperto un percorso di dialogo e devi seguirlo!!!
che senso ha dire a noi che non ti senti alla sua altezza e non ti piaci se poi a lei non dici neinte ma vaghi muto e oscuro per casa?
Questo ti rende ai suoi occhi incomprensibile!! E magari pensa che rifletti sull'altra o chissà cosa!!!
Parlare parlare parlare!!
Kid, ormai hai aperto il vaso!!
dille che avresti pensato che lei sia rrabbiasse.
dille che avresti voluto non sbagliare.
DILLE TUTTO QUELLO CHE SENTI OGGI!!
solo così potrete andare avanti!!!


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ora che tutto è sotto la luce del sole.... non so perchè, ma non mi sento più alla sua altezza, il mio narcisismo mi sembra solo un vago ricordo. Mi sento insicuro, ho paura di perderla, non mi piaccio.... si è rovesciato tutto il mio mondo. Poi penso a come può sentirsi lei e mi chiudo in me stesso.


Niente consigli oggi, solo un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ora che tutto è sotto la luce del sole.... non so perchè, ma non mi sento più alla sua altezza, il mio narcisismo mi sembra solo un vago ricordo. Mi sento insicuro, ho paura di perderla, non mi piaccio.... si è rovesciato tutto il mio mondo. Poi penso a come può sentirsi lei e mi chiudo in me stesso.


forza kid. batti un po' in testa ma il motore tiene ancora. 
tempo una settimana e sarai dinuovo a maranello..
pciù.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Si a maranello...visto come vanno le ferrari....meglio di no....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

*ehm*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si a maranello...visto come vanno le ferrari....meglio di no....!!


come sai essere di conforto te, guarda.. nessuno mai..


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Anna cara solo il tempo in circostanze simili mitiga le sofferenze...e ti regala un pò di conforto.....!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi spiego:
> 
> fare la solita scappatella, una sola volta e poi basta, secondo me non serve a nulla.
> 
> ...


non concordo: dipende da cosa è successo prima della prima volta e come ci arrivi. L'attesa, il desiderio, la voglia di conoscere quel corpo, di assaggiarlo, le mani intrecciate, gli occhi negli occhi.....a meno che tu non stia parlando di una sessione di ginnastica e stop.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sento uno schifo ed ora si sente uno schifo pure lei... non so perchè l'ho fatto, le parole mi sono venute fuori da sole, come vomitate.


hai fatto una stro.nzata......scusa se te lo dico.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non concordo: dipende da cosa è successo prima della prima volta e come ci arrivi. *L'attesa, il desiderio, la voglia di conoscere quel corpo, di assaggiarlo, *le mani intrecciate, gli occhi negli occhi.....a meno che tu non stia parlando di una sessione di ginnastica e stop.


 che poi, se ho capito bene , sono le cose che si inseguono realmente più dello stesso sesso


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Io non perdonerò mai a mia moglie per avermi confessato i suoi tradimenti. Lei si è periodicamente sgravata delle sue colpe, io mi sono periodicamente sentito Chi sbaglia deve pagare da solo e non rìtirarsi nella cella con il coniuge innocente per farsene compagnia. Qui la condivisione e il ricostruire insieme è una gran balla. Se nella coppia c'è un problema lo si affronta prima insieme e se possibile lo si risolve. Avere un amante perchè la coppia non funziona e poi raccontare tutto è come rompere una gamba a una persona che ha l'infarto e poi giocare al dottore per guarirla. Bando all'ipocrisia diciamo le cose come stanno.
> Becco


Penso anche io che in genere (non entro nel caso in questione, perchè ogni uomo ed ogni situazione fa storia a sè), confessare un tradimento sia un atto di egoismo. O non si tradisce, o se lo si fa si sconta l'eventuale senso di colpa da solo. 
Se la mia donna mi confessasse un tradimento, penserei che non mi ama più... non per il tradimento in sè, ma perchè chi ama non fa soffrire gratuitamente l'altro per sgravarsi la coscienza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, se ho capito bene , sono le cose che si inseguono realmente più dello stesso sesso


credo di si....io non so per gli altri com'è: per me è stato spesso così; altre volte l'attesa è stata ben ripagata....ma è quello che sta alle spalle che dà valore al tutto....un po' come il clima dell feste di Natale: per me è + bello andare in giro, pensare ai regali, scegliere la carta, fare i pacchetti...poi ci son state vlte in cui è stato meraviglioso anche aprire i pacchetti....non so se son riuscita a spiegarmi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso anche io che in genere (non entro nel caso in questione, perchè ogni uomo ed ogni situazione fa storia a sè), confessare un tradimento sia un atto di egoismo. O non si tradisce, o se lo si fa si sconta l'eventuale senso di colpa da solo.
> Se la mia donna mi confessasse un tradimento, penserei che non mi ama più... non per il tradimento in sè, *ma perchè chi ama non fa soffrire gratuitamente l'altro per sgravarsi la coscienza*.


hai detto.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso anche io che in genere (non entro nel caso in questione, perchè ogni uomo ed ogni situazione fa storia a sè), confessare un tradimento sia un atto di egoismo. O non si tradisce, o se lo si fa si sconta l'eventuale senso di colpa da solo.
> Se la mia donna mi confessasse un tradimento, penserei che non mi ama più... non per il tradimento in sè, ma perchè chi ama non fa soffrire gratuitamente l'altro per sgravarsi la coscienza.


Lo penso anche io... l'avrei spedito per direttissima!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai detto.


Se sono innamorato davvero, l'ultima cosa che vorrei è veder soffrire l'amato. Immagina esser io la sua causa di sofferenza... se avessi fatto la cazzata di tradirla, lo schifo che ho dentro poi me lo pulirei da solo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io... *l'avrei spedito per direttissima*!


 Idem... a parte che perderei completamente la stima e la fiducia su una persona del genere.
E secondo me l'innamoramento si regge su tre puntelli: attrazione fisica, stima, fiducia totale.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sono innamorato davvero, l'ultima cosa che vorrei è veder soffrire l'amato. Immagina esser io la sua causa di sofferenza... se avessi fatto la cazzata di tradirla, lo schifo che ho dentro poi me lo pulirei da solo.


Io non so se tradire è una cazzata: troppe e disparate sono le motivazioni che stanno dietro al tradimento per poter generalizzare. Ma se avvertissi schifo dentro sarebbe giusto che tu lo pulissi da solo; se il tradimento non è l'occasione per rompere il legame precedente.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*.....*

Partiamo dal postulato che chi ama non tradisce....e se si tradisce non aspettaimoci delicatezza e sensibilità dal traditore.....un pò più d'amor proprio da parte del tradito non guasterebbe....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Partiamo dal postulato che chi ama non tradisce....e se si tradisce non aspettaimoci delicatezza e sensibilità dal traditore.....un pò più d'amor proprio da parte del tradito non guasterebbe....!!!


Hai ragione Oscuro, ma una scivolata puo' capitare... certo che se capita 3 o 4 volte la settimana e' un altro discorso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Partiamo dal postulato che chi ama non tradisce....*e se si tradisce non aspettaimoci delicatezza e sensibilità dal traditore.....un pò più d'amor proprio da parte del tradito non guasterebbe....!!!


(so già che nn usciremo più da questa discussione)

nn sono convinto di ciò che hai scritto... il tradimento spesso viene fuori dall'innamoramento/infatuazione che nn ha a che fare niente con l'amore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione Oscuro, ma una scivolata puo' capitare... certo che se capita 3 o 4 volte la settimana e' un altro discorso













penso che quella di kid sia stata una scivolata, infatuazione, insicurezza, no un tradimento seriale, cosciente


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Lettrice*

Rispetto la tua opinione...ma se ami...la scivolata non ti capita....poi si è liberi di credere qualsiasi cosa.....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Corno*

Ne usciamo serenamente invece....io credo sia così...rispetto che ha un pensiero diverso!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne usciamo serenamente invece....io credo sia così...rispetto che ha un pensiero diverso!!


sei troppo tranquillo oscuretto....tutto a posto?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione...*ma se ami...la scivolata non ti capita....*poi si è liberi di credere qualsiasi cosa.....!


mmmmmh, viene un blackout del cervello e del sentimento, fai una cazzata, poi, se va bene, torna la luce e te ne rendi conto, ti rendi conto di amare lui/lei, no l'altro/a...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne usciamo serenamente invece....io credo sia così...rispetto che ha un pensiero diverso!!





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei troppo tranquillo oscuretto....tutto a posto?


infatti, comincia a preoccupare anche me...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Emma*

Emma perchè risulto esser agressivo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Capisco ci siano correnti di pensiero diverse,così come sia diverso il modo di intendere l'amore....!Nell'amore per me è contemplata l'esclusività...se non sto da solo e mi faccio i cavoli miei....più sereno di così.....!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Ragazzi*

No dico ma che idea vi siete fatti di me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Capisco me ne son beccate di tutti i colori....ma se non istigato e provocato son una persona decisamente solare ed amabile!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> penso che quella di kid sia stata una scivolata, infatuazione, insicurezza, no un tradimento seriale, cosciente



Infatti per me doveva tacere il tradimento e vivere col suo rimorso.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dico ma che idea vi siete fatti di me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oscuro....solare?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti per me doveva tacere il tradimento e vivere col suo rimorso.


guarda, nn lo so, il tradimento di kid mi sembra dovuto a problemi matrimoniali, è stato debole e ha pensato di risolverli gettandosi su un'altra... poi se ne è reso conto, ma da solo nn può risolvere i problemi della sua coppia, ha provato a star zitto ma nn c'è riuscito... ora forse può provare a sistemare quei problemi.

tutto ciò secondo me e con il max rispetto x kid e la sua storia.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Emma*

Si solare...pure simpatico....!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda, nn lo so, il tradimento di kid mi sembra dovuto a problemi matrimoniali, è stato debole e ha pensato di risolverli gettandosi su un'altra... poi se ne è reso conto, ma da solo nn può risolvere i problemi della sua coppia, ha provato a star zitto ma nn c'è riuscito... ora forse può provare a sistemare quei problemi.
> 
> tutto ciò secondo me e con il max rispetto x kid e la sua storia.


Massimo rispetto ovviamente... parlo sempre per me, quello che io avrei fatto.

La ragione dello scivolone e' una cosa su cui si puo' lavorare col partner senza che questo venga a conoscenza del tradimento... la confessione con seguenti ragioni e' un voler dire "ho fatto una cazzata ma in parte sei responsabile anche tu"... 

Ci si puo' sempre rivolgere a un terapista di coppia... spesso e' utile il parere di una terza persona completamente estranea


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*.....*

Ragione o non ragione......non esiste ragione accettabile per un tradimento....credo sempre che siam esseri pensanti e potremmo esternare il nostro disagio,quasiasi esso sia,usando le parole.....!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Massimo rispetto ovviamente... parlo sempre per me, quello che io avrei fatto.
> 
> *La ragione dello scivolone e' una cosa su cui si puo' lavorare col partner senza che questo venga a conoscenza del tradimento*... la confessione con seguenti ragioni e' un voler dire "ho fatto una cazzata ma in parte sei responsabile anche tu"...
> 
> Ci si puo' sempre rivolgere a un terapista di coppia... spesso e' utile il parere di una terza persona completamente estranea


Anche secondo me. Una volta che confessi, niente sarà più come prima, il tuo partner perderà la fiducia e la stima. Poi per carità, dopo la burrasca il rapporto potrebbe pure continuare apparentemente sereno... d'altronde ci sono coppie che arrivano alla tomba assieme senza essersi davvero mai amati.
Bisogna esserne coscienti.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Massimo rispetto ovviamente... parlo sempre per me, quello che io avrei fatto.
> 
> *La ragione dello scivolone e' una cosa su cui si puo' lavorare col partner senza che questo venga a conoscenza del tradimento... *la confessione con seguenti ragioni e' un voler dire "ho fatto una cazzata ma in parte sei responsabile anche tu"...
> 
> Ci si puo' sempre rivolgere a un terapista di coppia... spesso e' utile il parere di una terza persona completamente estranea


infatti questa è la migliore strada...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragione o non ragione......non esiste ragione accettabile per un tradimento....credo sempre che siam esseri pensanti e potremmo esternare il nostro disagio,quasiasi esso sia,usando le parole.....!!!


si, se te ne rendi conto in tempo, prima di fare qualche cazzata...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Corno*

Dai...che si ha tutto il tempo per accorgersene.....!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai...che si ha tutto il tempo per accorgersene.....!!


nn ne sono così convinto, nn si parte mai dal presupposto 'cerco l'altro/a perché sto male con marito/moglie/convivente', queste viene sempre notato dopo, al momento delle lacrime del coccodrillo... poi spesso si è travolti dall'infatuazione, il cervello si spenge e figurati se ci si accorge dei problemi col partner...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Io non so se tradire è una cazzata: troppe e disparate sono le motivazioni che stanno dietro al tradimento per poter generalizzare. *Ma se avvertissi schifo dentro sarebbe giusto che tu lo pulissi da solo*; se il tradimento non è l'occasione per rompere il legame precedente.


 Se sei innamorata del tuo uomo e lo tradisci, hai fatto una cazzata, dai... uno scivolone può essere sempre dietro l'angolo per ognuno di noi. Se non lo sei più, allora le cose cambiano. In quel caso, ci possono essere tanti motivi dietro.

Però vedo che concordi... bisogna saper far fronte, se si fa un errore.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Corno*

La tua ricostruzione...permettimi è un pò fallace....!Diciamo che dal momento che provo un interesse per un'altra persona che non sia la mia patner....quello è l'esatto momento in cui si ha tutto il tempo per chiedersi dei nostri reali sentimenti....non rendiamo le cose tanto complicate....a volte son così semplici......!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Molti....*

Motivi dietro?Potrebbero esserci anche davanti.....


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragione o non ragione......non esiste ragione accettabile per un tradimento....credo sempre che siam esseri pensanti e potremmo esternare il nostro disagio,quasiasi esso sia,usando le parole.....!!!


 

Hai ragione ma c'è anche chi non lascia spazio a nessun tipo di dialogo, non accetta di essere messo in discussione neppure all'interno della coppia e ti risponde che se senti che c'è un problema il problema è tuo...a quel punto che fai?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Molti....*

Ci si lascia.....!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Motivi dietro?Potrebbero esserci anche davanti.....


 Non fare il cazzaro


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Sapete che per me le motivazioni dello scivolone non fanno differenza? Non rendono ne dignita' ne giustificano.

Se realmente si e' innamorati e' una cazzata da qualunque angolazione la si guardi


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

*Infatti..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ci si lascia.....!!


 ... se non si è più innamorati, ci si lascia!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua ricostruzione...permettimi è un pò fallace....!Diciamo che dal momento che provo un interesse per un'altra persona che non sia la mia patner....*quello è l'esatto momento in cui si ha tutto il tempo per chiedersi dei nostri reali sentimenti....*non rendiamo le cose tanto complicate....a volte son così semplici......!!


si, in teoria hai perfettamente ragione... in pratica spesso, spessissimo nn succede...


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai...che si ha tutto il tempo per accorgersene.....!!


 
Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te: lo senti che ti stai avviando in una strada sbagliata. Il tradimento, per quanto si possa risolvere in una storia anche solo di una sera, presuppone comunque che tu abbia "addocchiato" un altro e ci abbia fatto un pensierino sopra. A quel punto sei tu che dici se concretizzare il pensierino o meno


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Motivi dietro?Potrebbero esserci anche davanti.....


ecco, ora ti riconosco...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Molti*

Cazzaro?Ma dai....


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sapete che per me le motivazioni dello scivolone non fanno differenza? Non rendono ne dignita' ne giustificano.
> 
> Se realmente si e' innamorati e' una cazzata da qualunque angolazione la si guardi


Certo che è una cazzata.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ecco, ora ti riconosco...


 è tornato se stesso...


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci si lascia.....!!


Abbassa quel dito perchè te lo stacco con un morso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lasciarsi dici? Ma resta sempre qualcosa di non detto, di non risolto, e la sensazione di non aver lottato abbastanza per salvare tutto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

cmq molti di voi dicono 'essere innamorati'... secondo me è lì l'errore, in un rapporto d'amore nn si può essere sempre innamorati, ci sono anche momenti più spenti, dove fare errori è più facile... nn credo che cmq valga la pena chiudere per questi momenti!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Molti*

Io dico la mia....quando si rompe il vaso.....è andato...sarà sempre un vaso rotto....crollo la fiducia,la credibilità,il rispetto,....capisco che per me son ancora un valore......tutto quì!!!


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... se non si è più innamorati, ci si lascia!


 
Esatto, ma si può essere innamorati, sentire che c'è qualche insoddisfazione, qualcosa che non va e non poterne parlare con l'altro perchè si sa che comunque non accetterebbe nessuna critica...allora, secondo me, è facile andare alla deriva...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Molti*

Se il problema è irrisolvibile ci si lascia....ma tradire non risolve nulla....peggiora e basta.....!!!


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Io se tradissi non lo direi, in nessun caso. Pensando alla mia situazione so che sarebbe come mettere la parola fine. Se capissi di amare ancora vivrei col senso di colpa e cercherei di rimettere a posto quello che non va nel mio matrimonio e che mi ha spinto ad allontanarmi da mio marito...ma dirglielo significherebbe farlo soffrire e chiudere definitivamente


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Esatto, ma si può essere innamorati, sentire che c'è qualche insoddisfazione, qualcosa che non va e non poterne parlare con l'altro perchè si sa che comunque non accetterebbe nessuna critica...allora, secondo me, *è facile andare alla deriva...*


appunto, è quello che dico anche io, innamorati è una cosa, l'amore in un rapporto è un'altra cosa... vale davvero la pena buttare tutto all'aria, magari anni e anni bellissimi e perfetti vissuti insieme per una cazzata? (*)


(*) sto parlando di _una_cazzata_, no anni di tradimenti!


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Corno*

Ma un tradimento non è mai una cazzata....e che ci conviene crederlo...cosa diversa!!!


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se il problema è irrisolvibile ci si lascia....ma tradire non risolve nulla....peggiora e basta.....!!!


 
Non so...certe situazioni sono troppo complicate. Non si lascia, non si tradisce ma non si risolve e alla fine ci si logora dentro


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma un tradimento non è mai una cazzata....e che ci conviene crederlo...cosa diversa!!!


no, vabbè, hai ragione, dico 'cazzata' perché cmq ci sono gradi e situazioni diverse in ogni tradimento, dai...


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma un tradimento non è mai una cazzata....e che ci conviene crederlo...cosa diversa!!!


 
Non è mai una caxxata perchè è il segnale che qualcosa nella coppia non va; se arrivi a tradire e ti rendi conto di aver fatto la caxxata allora puoi ripartire da lì per ricostruire...ma non puoi farlo scaricando lo schifo anche addosso all'altro. Devi ripartire dai tuoi sensi di colpa, dalla tua sofferenza per ricostruire


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Corno*

La penso diversamente corno....son intransigente..poco incline alla comprensione e alla diversificazione dei casi,del perchè e del per come,non concedo attenuanti....lo so.....son sbagliato io....!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> cmq molti di voi dicono 'essere innamorati'... secondo me è lì l'errore, *in un rapporto d'amore nn si può essere sempre innamorati*, ci sono anche momenti più spenti, dove fare errori è più facile... nn credo che cmq valga la pena chiudere per questi momenti!


Secondo me no, assolutamente. Ho sempre pensato che questo sia un malinteso pazzesco. L'innamoramento e l'amore coincidono. E ci sono coppie, rare ma ci sono, che dopo trent'anni dicono di essere innamorate come il primo giorno. Non penso proprio che sia vera la storia che l'innamoramento passa e poi subentra un sentimento più profondo, e cioè l'amore. Semmai subentra l'affetto, il voler bene, la dipendenza... ma l'amore è andato via.
Se fossimo più onesti con noi stessi, tanti dei casini che leggiamo qui sopra non avverrebbero. Io la vedo così.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Io se tradissi non lo direi, in nessun caso*. Pensando alla mia situazione so che sarebbe come mettere la parola fine. Se capissi di amare ancora vivrei col senso di colpa e cercherei di rimettere a posto quello che non va nel mio matrimonio e che mi ha spinto ad allontanarmi da mio marito...*ma dirglielo significherebbe farlo soffrire e chiudere definitivamente*


 La penso esattamente come te.


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La penso diversamente corno....son intransigente..poco incline alla comprensione e alla diversificazione dei casi,del perchè e del per come,non concedo attenuanti....lo so.....son sbagliato io....!!!


No, non lo sei, anche io sono come te. Non accetteri un tradimento, in nessun caso, sarebbe la fine di tutto, per quanto possa amare e sono consapevole che se tradissi io sarebbe lo stesso, nessuna scusante...per questo, se accadesse, non lo direi


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se il problema è irrisolvibile ci si lascia....*ma tradire non risolve nulla*....peggiora e basta.....!!!


Ma ho mai detto che risolve qualcosa? Boh...


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2009)

*Lale 75*

Son fatto così....chiaramente son intransigente prima con me stesso!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me no, assolutamente. Ho sempre pensato che questo sia un malinteso pazzesco. L'innamoramento e l'amore coincidono. E ci sono coppie, rare ma ci sono, che dopo trent'anni dicono di essere innamorate come il primo giorno. Non penso proprio che sia vera la storia che l'innamoramento passa e poi subentra un sentimento più profondo, e cioè l'amore. Semmai subentra l'affetto, il voler bene, la dipendenza... ma l'amore è andato via.
> Se fossimo più onesti con noi stessi, tanti dei casini che leggiamo qui sopra non avverrebbero. Io la vedo così.


nn sono molto convinto, boh


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn sono molto convinto, boh


 Normale, ognuno la vede a modo suo... io di questo sono convintissimo... anzi, è una delle pochissime cose di cui sono convinto...


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Confessare, secondo me, è un pò uno scaricarsi la coscienza: si sta di merda e non si riesce a vivere col senso di colpa allora lo si dice pensando di farlo perchè si è onesti. In realtà è solo perchè non si regge il peso del proprio errore. 
Io so che confessassi il tradimento ucciderei mio marito e rovinerei non solo la storia che lui ha ora con me ma anche tutte le eventuali future altre che potrebbero esserci dopo, perchè non si fiderebbe più di nessuna. Se mi rendessi conto di non amarlo più troverei un modo per chiudere dignitosamente; se invece capissi di aver fatto la caxxata e di non volerlo perdere mi terrei tutto dentro e ricomincerei su una nuova base


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Confessare, secondo me, è un pò uno scaricarsi la coscienza*: si sta di merda e non si riesce a vivere col senso di colpa allora lo si dice pensando di farlo perchè si è onesti. *In realtà è solo perchè non si regge il peso del proprio errore. *
> Io so che confessassi il tradimento ucciderei mio marito e rovinerei non solo la storia che lui ha ora con me ma anche tutte le eventuali future altre che potrebbero esserci dopo, perchè non si fiderebbe più di nessuna. *Se mi rendessi conto di non amarlo più troverei un modo per chiudere dignitosamente; se invece capissi di aver fatto la caxxata e di non volerlo perdere mi terrei tutto dentro e ricomincerei su una nuova base*


----------



## Amoremio (10 Aprile 2009)

Io penso sia inutile rimuginare se averglielo detto è giusto o sbagliato perché ormai è detto e perché, probabilmente, per Kid era un’esigenza profonda e “non dirlo” avrebbe gravato sul rapporto con sua moglie e con sé stesso in modo grave.
Ho già detto in altro post come potrebbe essere interpretata la reazione di lei, ma, avendo appreso dal forum che anche lei aveva tradito in precedenza, aggiungo che forse lei unisce all’amore per lui la sensazione di aver riconquistato una parità: intendo che forse era lei prima che non si sentiva all’altezza di Kid, perché era lei ad aver tradito, ed ora che Kid ha tradito le sembra che si sia ristabilito un equilibrio di cui prima sentiva la mancanza: forse, a livello inconscio, sente di essere stata “punita” (uso parole grosse), di aver “scontato la sua colpa”.
Quoto P/R quando dice “… _confessare sia prendersi l'impegno di non tradire più_.” perché qui la confessione riguarda una storia già finita (purtroppo non è questo il mio caso).
Caro Kid, la paura di perderla potrebbe anche farti bene; ti ricorda che non vuoi perderla e il valore che lei ha per te: lavorateci insieme.
E quoto enormemente Grande “…_a lei non dici niente ma vaghi muto e oscuro per casa? Questo ti rende ai suoi occhi incomprensibile!! E magari pensa che rifletti sull'altra o chissà cosa!!!_”: basandomi sulla mia quotidiana ed ormai prolungata esperienza, lei penserà che non sei così sicuro di volere lei e che magari rimpiangi l’altra.
Parlale, poi portala a fare un viaggetto, anche solo un prima di tweek end, solo voi due e parlate ancora.
Tu l’hai considerata indegna di te quando hai saputo del suo tradimento? Mi sa di no, ma se anche fosse difficilmente lei potrebbe considerarti indegno di lei.
Uno scivolone può capitare a chiunque (giuro che un anno fa non l’avrei detto); potete entrambi avere comprensione per l’altro e quindi anche per voi stessi; ricominciate dal fatto che vi amate.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Confessare, secondo me, è un pò uno scaricarsi la coscienza: si sta di merda e non si riesce a vivere col senso di colpa allora lo si dice pensando di farlo perchè si è onesti. In realtà è solo perchè non si regge il peso del proprio errore.
> Io so che confessassi il tradimento ucciderei mio marito e rovinerei non solo la storia che lui ha ora con me ma anche tutte le eventuali future altre che potrebbero esserci dopo, perchè non si fiderebbe più di nessuna. Se mi rendessi conto di non amarlo più troverei un modo per chiudere dignitosamente; se invece capissi di aver fatto la caxxata e di non volerlo perdere mi terrei tutto dentro e ricomincerei su una nuova base


----------



## Amoremio (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> cmq molti di voi dicono 'essere innamorati'... secondo me è lì l'errore, in un rapporto d'amore nn si può essere sempre innamorati, ci sono anche momenti più spenti, dove fare errori è più facile... nn credo che cmq valga la pena chiudere per questi momenti!


Quoto.
Prima non avrei quotato, ma ora si


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*mah*

Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... *quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?*
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, *sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?*
> Bruja


 Da quel punto di vista, nessuna attendibilità. Forse addirittura potrebbe avere l'effetto contrario...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio....* quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?*
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja


la stessa di una non confessione.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja


Crotala l'hai detto tu... e io che pensavo di essere la solita malfidata


----------



## Old matilde (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja


attendibilità poca o nulla se, come sempre si legge, vige il mai dire mai.. è impossibile dire mai dire *mai più*.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*bene*

Vedo che é un plebiscito...o quasi.
L'attendibilità é sempre qualcosa che sta nel cuore delle persone, nelle parole si manifesta spesso e purtroppo l'apparenza.
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja


 
Nessuna, a mio avviso. E poi, io mi domando, che tipo di rapporto può risorgere dalle ceneri di un tradimento confessato? L'altro, per ovvie ragioni, da quel momento vivrà sempre col dubbio e tu sempre con l'ansia di essere creduto...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Nessuna, a mio avviso. E poi, io mi domando, che tipo di rapporto può risorgere dalle ceneri di un tradimento confessato? *L'altro, per ovvie ragioni, da quel momento vivrà sempre col dubbio e tu sempre con l'ansia di essere creduto*...


 Ma infatti... si fa un bel dire, ma come si fa a dimenticare un fatto del genere? Come fai a non pensare che ti stia mentendo? Magari l'altro è in perfetta buona fede, ma è umano pensare che se ti ha tradito una votla, potrebbe rifarlo ancora.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Nessuna, a mio avviso. E poi, io mi domando, che tipo di rapporto può risorgere dalle ceneri di un tradimento confessato? L'altro, per ovvie ragioni, da quel momento vivrà sempre col dubbio e tu sempre con l'ansia di essere creduto...


Capisco quello che tu vuoi significare, ma sinceramente, anche nella ricostruzione di un rapporto, che l'altro non sa che sia stato in crisi, vedo i prodromi di un'incrinatura. 
Certo é preferibile che chi tradisce, porti il peso delle proprie scelte, ma é anche vero che se non ha una coscienza specchiata potrebbe semplicemente valutare che siccome gli é andata bene, dovrebbe cercare di non ricarderci... e qui dipende davvero da quanto chi tace ha la capacità di imparare dai propri errori.
Faccio fede che in teoria hai ragione, quel che mi lascia perplessa é che la pratica é sempre più ondivaga e tende ad autoassolversi; insomma per caricarsi del peso di un tradimento occulto serve una statura che chi ha tradito dovrebbe ritrovare, non avendola dimostrata a monte. 
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco quello che tu vuoi significare, ma sinceramente, anche nella ricostruzione di un rapporto, che l'altro non sa che sia stato in crisi, vedo i prodromi di un'incrinatura.
> Certo é preferibile che chi tradisce, porti il peso delle proprie scelte, ma é anche vero che se non ha una coscienza specchiata potrebbe semplicemente valutare che siccome gli é andata bene, dovrebbe cercare di non ricarderci... e qui dipende davvero da quanto chi tace ha la capacità di imparare dai propri errori.
> Faccio fede che in teoria hai ragione, quel che mi lascia perplessa é che la pratica é sempre più ondivaga e tende ad autoassolversi; insomma per caricarsi del peso di un tradimento occulto serve una statura che chi ha tradito dovrebbe ritrovare, non avendola dimostrata a monte.
> Bruja


 
Ti quoto in pieno. Infatti, secondo me, si parte dal presupposto che il tradimento sia sintomatico di qualcosa che nella  coppia non funziona e che non dipene *mai* esclusivamente da uno solo dei due; dopo il tradimento, se decidi di ripartire *dal *tradimento per ricominciare devi andare a risolvere il problema che c'era a monte...ma se l'altro neppure sa che esiste un problema la vedo molto dura. Il rischio è quello, molto più semplicemente, di tirare avanti sulla base del proprio senso di colpa


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, non lo sei, anche io sono come te. Non accetteri un tradimento, in nessun caso, sarebbe la fine di tutto, per quanto possa amare e sono consapevole che se tradissi io sarebbe lo stesso, nessuna scusante...per questo, se accadesse, non lo direi


la pensavo come te. poi mi sono persa in quel labirinto che è il nostro cervello e non ne sono ancora uscita.

si può dire gatto solo quando lo si ha nel sacco, cmq, mai prima.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja


no. nella maniera più assoluta. però può voler dire abbassare la maschera e dimostrarsi fragili ed cosa che non è da tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Massimo rispetto ovviamente... parlo sempre per me, quello che io avrei fatto.
> 
> La ragione dello scivolone e' una cosa su cui si puo' lavorare col partner senza che questo venga a conoscenza del tradimento... la confessione con seguenti ragioni e' un voler dire "ho fatto una cazzata ma in parte sei responsabile anche tu"...
> 
> Ci si puo' sempre rivolgere a un terapista di coppia... spesso e' utile il parere di una terza persona completamente estranea





moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche secondo me. Una volta che confessi, niente sarà più come prima, il tuo partner perderà la fiducia e la stima. Poi per carità, dopo la burrasca il rapporto potrebbe pure continuare apparentemente sereno... d'altronde ci sono coppie che arrivano alla tomba assieme senza essersi davvero mai amati.
> Bisogna esserne coscienti.





cornofrancese ha detto:


> infatti questa è la migliore strada...


 Questo però è scaricare sul tradito il 50% dei problemi mentre il traditore ha già cercato di risoverseli con gran gusto.
Con che fegato il traditore potrebbe ascoltare il tradito ignaro farsi carico di qualche lieve assenza mentale o trascuratezza quando lui magari era al motel????


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

la logica mi fa essere dalla parte di chi dice è preferibile il silenzio ma....
mi chiedo quanto allontanino le cose non dette e non condivise.
al di là del tradimento si vive privi di una parte del partner in un rapporto che comunque è tarlato .abbiamo solo nascosto i buchi


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la logica mi fa essere dalla parte di chi dice è preferibile il silenzio ma....
> *mi chiedo quanto allontanino le cose non dette e non condivise.*
> al di là del tradimento si vive privi di una parte del partner in un rapporto che comunque è tarlato .abbiamo solo nascosto i buchi


allontanano più di un tradimento.


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la logica mi fa essere dalla parte di chi dice è preferibile il silenzio ma....
> mi chiedo quanto allontanino le cose non dette e non condivise.
> al di là del tradimento si vive privi di una parte del partner in un rapporto che comunque è tarlato .abbiamo solo nascosto i buchi


 
Puoi scegliere se tappare i buchi o se prendere a martellate tutto pregando che il contenitore sia abbastanza solido da reggere...


----------



## Old matilde (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la logica mi fa essere dalla parte di chi dice è preferibile il silenzio ma....
> *mi chiedo quanto allontanino le cose non dette e non condivise.*
> al di là del tradimento si vive privi di una parte del partner in un rapporto che comunque è tarlato .abbiamo solo nascosto i buchi


negli scritti di kid, e nella sua evoluzione "storica" appare proprio questo. Ricordo alcuni passaggi, appena finita la storia extra, nei quali era irritato con la moglie e con l'io testardo di chi crede di aver rinunciato al meglio non riusciva a riaffrontare il quotidiano malessere, credo che il suo unico modo giusto per continuare fosse proprio questo che ha scelto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja





Bruja ha detto:


> Vedo che é un plebiscito...o quasi.
> L'attendibilità é sempre qualcosa che sta nel cuore delle persone, nelle parole si manifesta spesso e purtroppo l'apparenza.
> Bruja


 Io voto no al plebiscito.
Io, se avessi tradito, ne avrei parlato e sarebbe stato il segno di ricondurre all'interno della coppia quel che da fuori la minacciava.
Per fortuna che non mi è successo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. nella maniera più assoluta. però può voler dire abbassare la maschera e dimostrarsi fragili ed cosa che non è da tutti.


 Concordo.
O si è dentro un rapporto interi o non c'è un vero rapporto.


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io voto no al plebiscito.
> Io, se avessi tradito, ne avrei parlato e sarebbe stato il segno di ricondurre all'interno della coppia quel che da fuori la minacciava.
> Per fortuna che non mi è successo...


 
Questa di cui parli tu sarebbe la soluzione perfetta per un rapporto perfetto, ma non tiene conto, forse, di cosa può provare l'altro quando viene a sapere di essere stato tradito...probabilmente tu sai che tuo marito avrebbe potuto affrontare la cosa ed il successivo percorso di rinascita, io so che il mio mi escluderebbe dalla sua vita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questa di cui parli tu sarebbe la soluzione perfetta per un rapporto perfetto, ma non tiene conto, forse, di cosa può provare l'altro quando viene a sapere di essere stato tradito...probabilmente tu sai che tuo marito avrebbe potuto affrontare la cosa ed il successivo percorso di rinascita, io so che il mio mi escluderebbe dalla sua vita...


 Altroché se avrebbe saputo affrontare la cosa ...era già impegnato...ad affrontarla in anticipo!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questa di cui parli tu sarebbe la soluzione perfetta per un rapporto perfetto, ma non tiene conto, forse, di cosa può provare l'altro quando viene a sapere di essere stato tradito...probabilmente tu sai che tuo marito avrebbe potuto affrontare la cosa ed il successivo percorso di rinascita, io so che il mio mi escluderebbe dalla sua vita...


puoi solo supporlo.
ma davvero, basta col dire che il tradimento è così o colà.
provate e poi parlate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> puoi solo supporlo.
> ma davvero, basta col dire che il tradimento è così o colà.
> provate e poi parlate.


 E non è mica uguale tradire ed essere traditi...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altroché se avrebbe saputo affrontare la cosa ...era già impegnato...ad affrontarla in anticipo!!!


ma la cosa più assurda è che starà ancora chiedendosi chi glie lo ha fatto fare di ficcarsi in un tale casino.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E non è mica uguale tradire ed essere traditi...


no. ma sia in un caso che nell'altro tutto è solo immaginabile se rimane solo come ipotesi.


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> puoi solo supporlo.
> ma davvero, basta col dire che il tradimento è così o colà.
> *provate e poi parlate.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *puoi solo supporlo.*
> ma davvero, basta col dire che il tradimento è così o colà.
> provate e poi parlate.


 
Se ti riferisci al fatto di non sapere come reagirebbe mio marito concedimi che dopo dieci anni lo conosco a sufficienza. Oltretutto lui ci è già passato e la reazione è stata esattamente quella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al fatto di non sapere come reagirebbe mio marito concedimi che dopo dieci anni lo conosco a sufficienza. Oltretutto lui ci è già passato e la reazione è stata esattamente quella


Mi spiace deluderti, ma non si sa mai chi si ha a fianco né come reagirà, perché noi stessi ci stupiamo per quel che facciamo e per le nostre reazioni.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > puoi solo supporlo.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al fatto di non sapere come reagirebbe mio marito concedimi che dopo dieci anni lo conosco a sufficienza. Oltretutto lui ci è già passato e la reazione è stata esattamente quella


come vuoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Mio marito era convinto che l'avrei scongiurato di non lasciami e di scegliere me (segno del suo assurdo narcisismo) e invece ...si è ritrovato la valigia sul pianerottolo ...no anzi per terra con un po' di biancheria e un ricambio e l'invito a metterci quant'altro gli sarebbe servito. Poi ha trovato i sacchi condominiali.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso anche io che in genere (non entro nel caso in questione, perchè ogni uomo ed ogni situazione fa storia a sè), confessare un tradimento sia un atto di egoismo. O non si tradisce, o se lo si fa si sconta l'eventuale senso di colpa da solo.
> Se la mia donna mi confessasse un tradimento, penserei che non mi ama più... non per il tradimento in sè, ma perchè chi ama non fa soffrire gratuitamente l'altro per sgravarsi la coscienza.


Mentendo non si può ricostruire nulla.


----------



## Old matilde (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> puoi solo supporlo.
> ma davvero, basta col dire che il tradimento è così o colà.
> provate e poi parlate.


in effetti io non so mai cosa dire, è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto:
sò solo che i tradimenti a cuor leggero, quelli che vengono classificati come necessità fisiologica, svago, naturali istinti ecc. li trovo degni della pochezza e indice di aridità mentale. 
Molto di quello che facciamo è comprensibile e giustificabile meno che l'imbecillità incartata dalla superficialità, la cialtroneria.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allontanano più di un tradimento.


Concordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mentendo non si può ricostruire nulla.


sì può costruire solo facciate. tra l'altro.. cento volte meglio sapere.
1 perché puoi scegliere se stare ancora insieme a chi ha tradito.
2 perché ti prendi la responsabilità di scegliere coscientemente.

cioè si parla tanto di apertura mentale e poi si legge che la soluzione migliore è considerare la persona con cui si vive troppo debole per reggere un carico come il tradimento.
meglio mai, ma nel caso meglio "saputi" che no.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *sì può costruire solo facciate. tra l'altro.. cento volte meglio sapere.*
> 1 perché puoi scegliere se stare ancora insieme a chi ha tradito.
> 2 perché ti prendi la responsabilità di scegliere coscientemente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> in effetti io non so mai cosa dire, è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto:
> sò solo che i tradimenti a cuor leggero, quelli che vengono classificati come necessità fisiologica, svago, naturali istinti ecc. li trovo degni della pochezza e indice di aridità mentale.
> Molto di quello che facciamo è comprensibile e giustificabile meno che l'imbecillità incartata dalla superficialità, la cialtroneria.


tieni presente, poi, che è più facile che vengano tollerati i tradimenti seriali che non quelli per sentimento e, non tanto perché il tradimento di una sera non _terremota_ la vita di tutti i giorni, tanto perché, in genere, il traditore seriale è uno sgamabile anche prima del matrimonio... come si dice: se uno nasce quadrato non muore tondo.
una relazione extra destabilizza proprio per la sua natura di continuità e intimità confidenziale.


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti, ma non si sa mai chi si ha a fianco né come reagirà, perché noi stessi ci stupiamo per quel che facciamo e per le nostre reazioni.


 
Se già hai accanto uno che non si fida di te pur non avendo mai dato adito ad alcun dubbio, figurati dopo la confessione di un tradimento quale fiducia potrebbe avere. Certo che, ragionando da tradita preferirei sapere e poter decidere io cosa fare, ma ragionando da traditrice, da traditrice che intende salvare il matrionio, so che, nel mio caso, non salverei niente confessando.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se già hai accanto uno che non si fida di te pur non avendo mai dato adito ad alcun dubbio, figurati dopo la confessione di un tradimento quale fiducia potrebbe avere. Certo che, ragionando da tradita preferirei sapere e poter decidere io cosa fare, ma ragionando da traditrice, da traditrice che intende salvare il matrionio, so che, nel mio caso, non salverei niente confessando.


Mah prima o poi la verità salta sempre fuori.


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah prima o poi la verità salta sempre fuori.


 
Probabilmente...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Se già hai accanto uno che non si fida di te pur non avendo mai dato adito ad alcun dubbio, figurati dopo la confessione di un tradimento quale fiducia potrebbe avere*. Certo che, ragionando da tradita preferirei sapere e poter decidere io cosa fare, ma ragionando da traditrice, da traditrice che intende salvare il matrionio, so che, nel mio caso, non salverei niente confessando.


ma non è mica colpa tua, sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




capisco tutto ma certe persone farebbero meglio a risolvere i loro irrisolti prima di iniziare nuove storie e far vivere male chi non ha colpa.
Lale, sganciati da questo meccanismo.. e non perché devi tradirlo ma perché è un MATTONE. (scusa la durezza ma..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se già hai accanto uno che non si fida di te pur non avendo mai dato adito ad alcun dubbio, figurati dopo la confessione di un tradimento quale fiducia potrebbe avere. Certo che, ragionando da tradita preferirei sapere e poter decidere io cosa fare, ma ragionando da traditrice, da traditrice che intende salvare il matrionio, so che, nel mio caso, non salverei niente confessando.


 Il fatto è che tu conosci lui come lui si manifesta a te e come ti parla, ma non è lui intero.
Così come lui di te non conosce quella parte che gli nascondi similmente tu non puoi sapere se lui ha fatto altrettanto (e magari la sua espressa gelosia è stata causata da quella sua esperienza) o sta meditando di farlo.
Si tace per la convinzione di conoscere l'altro e di sapere cosa proverebbe e come reagirebbe e si immagina di dare un dolore sproporzionato al valore di una cosa che per noi è passata o è stata collaterale e credo che questo sia in parte vero e che il tradito può amplifcare o dare valore a piccole meschinità che per il traditore neppure considerava di stare compiendo.
Ma il traditore pecca sempre di presunzione.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu conosci lui come lui si manifesta a te e come ti parla, ma non è lui intero.
> Così come lui di te non conosce quella parte che gli nascondi similmente tu non puoi sapere se lui ha fatto altrettanto (e magari la sua espressa gelosia è stata causata da quella sua esperienza) o sta meditando di farlo.
> *Si tace per la convinzione di conoscere l'altro e di sapere cosa proverebbe e come reagirebbe e si immagina di dare un dolore *sproporzionato al valore di una cosa che per noi è passata o è stata collaterale e credo che questo sia in parte vero e che il tradito può amplifcare o dare valore a piccole meschinità che per il traditore neppure considerava di stare compiendo.
> Ma il traditore pecca sempre di presunzione.


Sì.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

*ve la dedico*

la sto ascoltando ora alla radio.
venditti ogni tanto è rassicurante... (per modo di dire)

Autostrada deserta
al confine del mare
sento il cuore più forte di questo motore
sigarette mai spente
sulla radio che parla
io che guido seguendo le luci dell'alba.
Lo so, lo sai
la mente vola
fuori dal tempo
e si ritrova sola
senza più corpo
ne prigioniera
nasce l'aurora.
Tu sei dentro di me
come l'alta marea
che scompare e riappare portandoti via
sei il mistero profondo
la passione l'idea
sei l'immensa paura che tu non sia mia.
lo so, lo sai
il tempo vola
ma quanta strada
per rivederti ancora
per uno sguardo per il mio orgoglio
quanto ti voglio... quanto ti voglio...
Tu sei dentro di me
come l'alta marea
che scompare e riappare portandoti via
sei il mistero profondo
la passione l'idea
sei l'immensa paura che tu non sia mia.
Lo so, lo sai
il tempo vola
ma quanta strada
per rivederti ancora
per uno sguardo per il mio orgoglio
quanto ti voglio...
per dirti quanto ti voglio
per dirti quanto ti voglio
per dirti quanto ti voglio...


----------



## lale75 (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è mica colpa tua, sai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mia la colpa, solo mia Anna. Ho accettato questo rapporto sapendo che avrei dovuto pagare le colpe di altri, speravo che col tempo sarebbe cambiato, avrebbe imparato a conoscere ME e a non vedermi sempre come una possibile altra LEI ma non è mai successo. Ti dirò, lui il tradimento lo mette già in conto, da sempre, dall'inizio; io vivo nella convizione che non succederà riservandomi di avvelenarmi il fegato se lo dovessi scoprire...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mia la colpa, solo mia Anna. Ho accettato questo rapporto sapendo che avrei dovuto pagare le colpe di altri, speravo che col tempo sarebbe cambiato, avrebbe imparato a conoscere ME e a non vedermi sempre come una possibile altra LEI ma non è mai successo. Ti dirò, lui il tradimento lo mette già in conto, da sempre, dall'inizio; io vivo nella convizione che non succederà riservandomi di avvelenarmi il fegato se lo dovessi scoprire...


questo è egoismo di rimando. come mai non ha voluto risolvere questo suo problema?
scusa sai, ma non è che le soluzioni scendono dal cielo. mandalo da uno psicologo, e la smetta di tormentare te per le sue paranoie.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo però è scaricare sul tradito il 50% dei problemi mentre il traditore ha già cercato di risoverseli con gran gusto.
> Con che fegato il traditore potrebbe ascoltare il tradito ignaro farsi carico di qualche lieve assenza mentale o trascuratezza quando lui magari era al motel????



Ci credi che non ho capito il tuo commento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci credi che non ho capito il tuo commento?


Se il traditore tace il tradimento e affronta i problemi di coppia il tradito si sentirà in colpa per (primo esempio cretino che mi viene in mente) quella sera che il traditore aveva mal di testa e lui tradito non l'ha accudito con particolare cura ...ma magari quella sera il traditore simulava il mal di testa per non far sesso perché già l'aveva fatto con l'amante...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se il traditore tace il tradimento e affronta i problemi di coppia il tradito si sentirà in colpa per (primo esempio cretino che mi viene in mente) quella sera che il traditore aveva mal di testa e lui tradito non l'ha accudito con particolare cura ...ma magari quella sera il traditore simulava il mal di testa per non far sesso perché già l'aveva fatto con l'amante...


Con la confessione al 90% dei casi il tradito si sentirebbe in colpa perche' una sera ha finto il mal di testa per non far sesso... e il traditore e' andato da un'altro/a.

Se questi fossero i casi, bhe' magari dovrebbero divorziare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non vedo perche' dovrebbe sentirsi in colpa se uno denuncia un malessere che avverte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con la confessione al 90% dei casi il tradito si sentirebbe in colpa perche' una sera ha finto il mal di testa per non far sesso... e il traditore e' andato da un'altro/a.
> 
> Se questi fossero i casi, bhe' magari dovrebbero divorziare
> 
> ...


 No è il traditore che ha finto il mal di testa e la tradita è capace di sentirsi in colpa (v. Ingenua) perché non è corsa in farmacia a prendere un analgesico, ma la tradita non sa che il mal di testa era una copertura del tradimento.
Intendo che non ci si può confrontare su un piano di parità (tacendo il tradimento) perché il tradimento cambia l'interpretazione di tutto il rapporto.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No è il traditore che ha finto il mal di testa e la tradita è capace di sentirsi in colpa (v. Ingenua) perché non è corsa in farmacia a prendere un analgesico, ma la tradita non sa che il mal di testa era una copertura del tradimento.
> Intendo che non ci si può confrontare su un piano di parità (tacendo il tradimento) perché il tradimento cambia l'interpretazione di tutto il rapporto.



Si Persa l'ho capito cosa intendi... ma io ho fatto l'esempio di alcuni rimorsi dei traditi.

Se il tradimento e' roba di una relazione parallela in quel caso hai ragione il rapporto cambia; io preferirei che andasse via senza dirmi niente tranne la verita', cioe' che non mi ama piu' e ciccia, non ho bisogno di altre sofferenze.

Cose tipo una botta e via in un attimo di debolezza, io starei zitta... prima di tutto perche' non crederei alla confessione di una botta e via, tutto verrebbe distrutto per una cazzata.

Certo ci vuole la buona fede del traditore...in ogni caso se amassi qualcuno non gli regalerei mai la sofferenza di fargli sapere che e' stato tradito... quando confessai lo feci al solo scopo di far soffrire.

D'altro canto la confessione che ricevetti mi piacque ben poco


----------



## Amoremio (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lale75 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > anche. o magari ad essere tradite.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Persa l'ho capito cosa intendi... ma io ho fatto l'esempio di alcuni rimorsi dei traditi.
> 
> Se il tradimento e' roba di una relazione parallela in quel caso hai ragione il rapporto cambia; io preferirei che andasse via senza dirmi niente tranne la verita', cioe' che non mi ama piu' e ciccia, non ho bisogno di altre sofferenze.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.


E allora sposami e mi faro' crescere i baffi di Frida!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E allora sposami e mi faro' crescere i baffi di Frida!


No ...lasciali a me ...mi sto già portando avanti...


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E allora sposami e mi faro' crescere i baffi di Frida!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ...lasciali a me ...mi sto già portando avanti...


che spreco...


----------



## Old afrodite (10 Aprile 2009)

scusate ma non capisco perchè tutti  sostenete che non si confessa il tradimento, che è uno sgravarsi la coscienza. Affatto, è semplicemente dare all'altro l'opportunità, conoscendo la verità, di scegliere


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

afrodite ha detto:


> scusate ma non capisco perchè tutti  sostenete che non si confessa il tradimento, che è uno sgravarsi la coscienza. Affatto, è semplicemente dare all'altro l'opportunità, conoscendo la verità, di scegliere


Scegliere cosa? Se spaccare la faccia o il culo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu hai confessato e poi ha ripetuto lo stesso errore e continui... a te a cosa e' servita la confessione?


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scegliere cosa? Se spaccare la faccia o il culo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e io sono d'accordo con la dea...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so ne abbiamo gia' discusso... io rimango della mia.

La saggezza e' sapere il meno possibile


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so ne abbiamo gia' discusso... io rimango della mia.
> 
> La saggezza e' sapere il meno possibile


 la saggezza è saper gestire il sapere...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la saggezza è saper gestire il sapere...



La saggezza e' non dover mai dire tesoro mi son trombata un collega


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La saggezza e' non dover mai dire tesoro mi son trombata un collega
























c'era bisogno di mettermi con le spalle al muro?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'era bisogno di mettermi con le spalle al muro?


Non ce l'ho fatta...pero' hai ragione era un colpo basso


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta...pero' hai ragione era un colpo basso


----------



## Old afrodite (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scegliere cosa? Se spaccare la faccia o il culo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scegliere se continuare a stare con chi l'ha tradito o meno, mi pare evidente e non capisco che ci si da ridere. io le cose che mi riguardano preferisco saperle.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Nessuna, a mio avviso. E poi, io mi domando, che tipo di rapporto può risorgere dalle ceneri di un tradimento confessato? L'altro, per ovvie ragioni, da quel momento vivrà sempre col dubbio e tu sempre con l'ansia di essere creduto...


Quoto per la mia parte con il sangue.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*in ritardo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti, ma non si sa mai chi si ha a fianco né come reagirà, perché noi stessi ci stupiamo per quel che facciamo e per le nostre reazioni.


 
... quoto completamente. Noi siamo per nostra natura semp're in evoluzione, e che sia un'evoluzione migliorativa non é sempre detto.
Ecco perché comunque una lunga convivenza non garantisce se non che ci si é conosciuti fino a quel momento, ma quello che avviene al presente o che avverrà nell'immediato futuro é presumibile ma mai scontato.

Dice Lale75 che cosa potrà scaturire dalle ceneri di un tradimento confessato? Forse per la statica tranquillità di un rapporto avrebbe ragione, ma cosa ne sarà di un rapporto in cui la base portante non sia la condivisione ma l'ipocrisia unilaterale nella quale si gode di una fiducia e di un'affidabilità immeritata?  Non sto giudicando cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, forse questo attiene più alla qualità del rapporto ed alla tipologia dell'indole di ognuno, ma che la base di un rapporto sano sia l'occultamento di verità che potrebbero pesare fortemente sul menage... é una scelta che bisogna davvero essere in grado di sopportare e di "meritare" con un lavoro quotidiano di gratitudine non confessata verso il/la partner inconsapevole.
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Aprile 2009)

Kid ci vorrà del tempo perché le ferite tue e di tua moglie si rimargino, ma alla fine andrà tutto bene.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mia la colpa, solo mia Anna. Ho accettato questo rapporto sapendo che avrei dovuto pagare le colpe di altri, speravo che col tempo sarebbe cambiato, avrebbe imparato a conoscere ME e a non vedermi sempre come una possibile altra LEI ma non è mai successo. Ti dirò, lui il tradimento lo mette già in conto, da sempre, dall'inizio; io vivo nella convizione che non succederà riservandomi di avvelenarmi il fegato se lo dovessi scoprire...



Il segreto sta nell'accettare tuo marito così com'è, con i suoi difetti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sei innamorata del tuo uomo e lo tradisci, hai fatto una cazzata, dai... uno scivolone può essere sempre dietro l'angolo per ognuno di noi. Se non lo sei più, allora le cose cambiano. In quel caso, ci possono essere tanti motivi dietro.
> 
> Però vedo che concordi... bisogna saper far fronte, se si fa un errore.


ho voluto specificare meglio proprio perchè prima pensavo ci fossero stati fraintendimenti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Normale, ognuno la vede a modo suo... io di questo sono convintissimo... anzi, *è una delle pochissime cose di cui sono convinto*...


apriti cielo e fa' cadere il sole su di noi....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho solo un dubbio.... quanto può avere attendibilità una confessione con i presupposti di non tradire più?
> Intendo quanto secondo voi, indole a parte che sempre gioca un ruolo, sia credibile che il tradimento confessato possa essere baluardo di una ritrovata sincerità ed esclusività relazionale?
> Bruja


 attendibilità ZERO: se si viene perdonati si tende a rifarlo, IMHO


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la pensavo come te. poi mi sono persa in quel labirinto che è il nostro cervello e non ne sono ancora uscita.
> 
> si può dire gatto solo quando lo si ha nel sacco, cmq, mai prima.


 quoto col sangue


----------



## Old amarax (11 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il segreto sta nell'accettare tuo marito così com'è, con i suoi difetti.


 
va bene questa?


----------



## Old amarax (11 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> apriti cielo e* fa' cadere il sole su di noi....*




cadere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   dai no!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








stendiamoci al sole che ho una voglia di mare....





auguri EA . Fatto il casatiello? e la pastiera?*




*


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2009)

afrodite ha detto:


> scegliere se continuare a stare con chi l'ha tradito o meno, mi pare evidente e non capisco che ci si da ridere. io le cose che mi riguardano preferisco saperle.


Perche' lasciare all'altro la scelta? Sei tu quella che avverte il problema e che tradisce il marito. Prenditi le tue sante responsabilita' e' fai una scelta!


----------



## Iago (11 Aprile 2009)

afrodite ha detto:


> scusate ma non capisco perchè tutti  sostenete che non si confessa il tradimento, che è uno sgravarsi la coscienza. Affatto, è semplicemente dare all'altro l'opportunità, conoscendo la verità, di scegliere



...una scelta fatta a due già c'era prima!

..le opportunità di scelta si dovrebbero dare appena uno si "sente" di essere attratto verso l'esterno della coppia...molto prima del momento del tradimento e dell'eventuale pentimento


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una scelta fatta a due già c'era prima!
> 
> ..le opportunità di scelta si dovrebbero dare appena uno si "sente" di essere attratto verso l'esterno della coppia...molto prima del momento del tradimento e dell'eventuale pentimento


Tra il dire e il fare...

Se così fosse ci sarebbero ancor più crisi aperte nelle coppie....e spesso per offuscamenti transitori che possono benissimo rientrare...
Spesso è solo attraverso il tradimento anche non ancora concretizzato che si capisce qual è davvero la nostra natura e come stiamo ancora nel rapporto di coppia...


----------



## Iago (11 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare...
> 
> Se così fosse ci sarebbero ancor più crisi aperte nelle coppie....e spesso per offuscamenti transitori che possono benissimo rientrare...
> Spesso è solo attraverso il tradimento anche non ancora concretizzato che si capisce qual è davvero la nostra natura e come stiamo ancora nel rapporto di coppia...




Afrodite parlava di opportunità di scelta...e dopo aver tradito non è più una opportunità, casomai è un obbligo a scegliere


probabilmente hai ragione sugli offuscamenti transitori, però parlarne bene (potendo!) è sempre auspicabile


P.s.: mi rendo conto comunque, perchè ci sono passato, che da fuori si vede tutto lineare e corretto...starci dentro è tutt'altro, le migliori persone diventano delle merde...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Afrodite parlava di opportunità di scelta...e dopo aver tradito non è più una opportunità, casomai è un obbligo a scegliere
> 
> 
> probabilmente hai ragione sugli offuscamenti transitori, però parlarne bene (potendo!) è sempre auspicabile
> ...


Perchè "obbligo"?

Non mi pare proprio che per tanti, tantissimi sia un imperativo categorico scegliere...nè prima nè dopo...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La saggezza e' sapere il meno possibile





reale ha detto:


> la saggezza è saper gestire il sapere...





Lettrice ha detto:


> La saggezza e' non dover mai dire *tesoro mi son trombata un collega*


questa è una pura perla di filosofia, mi ha fatto andare di traverso lo yogurt...


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2009)

*Kid*

Normalmente non sono per la confessione al tradito ma nel tuo caso ho sempre pensato che la crisi andava aperta in termini realistici. Perciò concordo con tutti gli interventi di Anna.

Penso che tu e tua moglie siate entrambi alle prese con una crisi di crescita personale che si riversa in una crisi di coppia. Dalle tue parole mi pare che entrambi abbiate voglia di stare insieme, dovreste forse trovare il modo di comunicare più profondamente, intimamente ed autenticamente. Hai mai pensato all'eventualità di farvi aiutare in questo? 

un abbraccione


----------



## Old afrodite (13 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' lasciare all'altro la scelta? Sei tu quella che avverte il problema e che tradisce il marito. Prenditi le tue sante responsabilita' e' fai una scelta!


 









   senti, io non parlavo del mio particolare caso,
infatti rispondevo a un post altrui!!!! 
nel mio caso.... un tipo come mio marito non prenderà mai una decisione, lui non ha mai deciso su nulla, lui utilizza questa passività per mantenere situazioni di comodo basate sui sensi di colpa. Ma questo è un caso PARTICOLARE, IL MIO CASO.
qui invece si parlava di tutt'altro, di una situazione, per me esterno, teorica, in cui a tradisce b. fossi b, vorrei saperlo, fossi a riterrei giusto, anche se spiacevole, dirlo, e non certo perchè questo mi porterebbe vantaggi. l'ho sempre pensta in questo modo A PRIORI. credo occorra sempre mantenere la capacità di ragionare astraendo da vicende personali.....


----------



## Old afrodite (13 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una scelta fatta a due già c'era prima!
> 
> ..le opportunità di scelta si dovrebbero dare appena uno si "sente" di essere attratto verso l'esterno della coppia...molto prima del momento del tradimento e dell'eventuale pentimento


darle a quel punto sarebbe di sicuro più corretto, ma questo non c'entra nulla col darle o meno in una fase successiva.
come pure nulla c'entrano col discorso sulla consapevolezza la preesistenza di una scelta e un eventuale pentimento


----------



## Old afrodite (13 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Afrodite parlava di opportunità di scelta...e dopo aver tradito non è più una opportunità, casomai è un obbligo a scegliere
> 
> 
> un obbligo? e perché mai? prova ne è che alcuni non scelgono affatto anche se sanno. che poi, in generale, definire la scelta un obbligo è una contraddizione in termini...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2009)

afrodite ha detto:


> senti, io non parlavo del mio particolare caso,
> infatti rispondevo a un post altrui!!!!
> nel mio caso.... un tipo come mio marito non prenderà mai una decisione, lui non ha mai deciso su nulla, lui utilizza questa passività per mantenere situazioni di comodo basate sui sensi di colpa. Ma questo è un caso PARTICOLARE, IL MIO CASO.
> qui invece si parlava di tutt'altro, di una situazione, per me esterno, teorica, in cui a tradisce b. fossi b, vorrei saperlo, fossi a riterrei giusto, anche se spiacevole, dirlo, e non certo perchè questo mi porterebbe vantaggi. l'ho sempre pensta in questo modo A PRIORI. credo occorra sempre mantenere la capacità di ragionare astraendo da vicende personali.....


Ma sai seguire il filo del discorso o no? Ma si amica di Oscar?

Dovresti rileggerti i post. Comunque il tuo caso e' uguale ad altri 150 milioni... a te puo' sembrare speciale perche' e' tuo... comunque dici che confessare il tradimento e' lasciare a l'altro la possibilita' di scelta, ma scegliere cosa?

Chi tradisce, e non solo tu, avverte un problema ma anziche' scegliere di affrontarlo  temporeggia... con la confessione si passa la palla... _io traditore non so scegliere, metto il mio compagno di fronte al fatto e sara' lui a scegliere._

Comodo attribuire ad altri l'incapacita' di scelta che noi stessi non siamo in grado di affrontare


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2009)

*mah...*

Mi piace questa disquisizione sul confessare o meno, é molto argomentativa... tuttavia la verità é che, quasi sempre e dicoo quasi per non essere assolutista, se non si confessa, arriva "l'incognita" e pareggiare le faccende. 
In molti casi chi non se ne accorge, o non vuole accorgersene per non affrontare la decisione conseguente, o semplicemente ha deciso che non gli/le cambia granché...
E' pur vero che chi tradisce qualche volta non ricade nell'errore, qualche volta..... molto raramente. Alla fine, salvo rarissimi casi, tradire é una debolezza che dipende più da problematiche di chi tradisce che da vere mancanze di chi é tradito/a.
Bruja


----------



## Old afrodite (13 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sai seguire il filo del discorso o no? Ma si amica di Oscar?
> 
> Dovresti rileggerti i post. Comunque il tuo caso e' uguale ad altri 150 milioni... a te puo' sembrare speciale perche' e' tuo... comunque dici che confessare il tradimento e' lasciare a l'altro la possibilita' di scelta, ma scegliere cosa?
> 
> ...


o mon dieu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   del mio caso, che sarà simile ad acuni e diverso da altri, hai capito meno d'un tubo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti basti che io sono un'interventista per eccellenza e mio marito un passivo manipolatore... figuriamoci se mai gli racconterei qualcosa nella speranza che mi tolga le castagne dal fuoco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . ma non mi par questa idonea sede per discutere il mio caso. 
sai cosa...mi sa che ho saltato troppi passaggi, e non con tutti funziona.
In quanto a Oscar non so chi sia ma, avendone letti un paio di post, di qualcosa sono certa: dovesse sottoporsi ad un test di logica totalizzerebbe un punteggio molto alto.
Si, il filo lo seguo benissimo. 
Proviamo con un semplice esempio:
metti che x abbia tradito z, e poi decida che vuole rimanere con z, quindi  x HA DECISO. 
be', a me non sembrerebbe molto rispettoso se x negasse a z la possibilità di scegliere e sua volta...perché z, se non fosse tenuto nell'ignoranza, potrebbe anche scegliere di NON RIMANERE con x traditore. ora è più chiaro?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2009)

Pero' l'ho detto eh


----------



## Iago (13 Aprile 2009)

cmq, per me, comunicare al partner è alleggerirsi la coscienza.

...questo in linea generale...non è sicuramente il caso di Kid.


arrivederci



P.s.: le scelte obbligate esistono, haivoglia....altro che contraddizioni in termini.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Normalmente non sono per la confessione al tradito ma nel tuo caso ho sempre pensato che la crisi andava aperta in termini realistici. Perciò concordo con tutti gli interventi di Anna.
> 
> Penso che tu e tua moglie siate entrambi alle prese con una crisi di crescita personale che si riversa in una crisi di coppia. Dalle tue parole mi pare che entrambi abbiate voglia di stare insieme, dovreste forse trovare il modo di comunicare più profondamente, intimamente ed autenticamente. Hai mai pensato all'eventualità di farvi aiutare in questo?
> 
> un abbraccione



Ciao Vulvia.... si ci ho pensato, ma ora la sola cosa che voglio è vedere mia moglie sorridere di nuovo, poi penserò alle terapie.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Kid ci vorrà del tempo perché le ferite tue e di tua moglie si rimargino, ma alla fine andrà tutto bene.


Me lo auguro Giobbe...siamo letteralmente sul ciglio di un crepaccio. Ogni stronzata diventa insormontabile.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> cmq, per me, comunicare al partner è alleggerirsi la coscienza.
> 
> ...questo in linea generale...non è sicuramente il caso di Kid.
> 
> ...



Questo te lo assicuro.... stavo meglio prima.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Questo te lo assicuro.... *stavo meglio prima*.


non credo proprio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao kid.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo proprio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma si, forse lo dico solo per il momento difficile....

Comunque in questi giorni mi sta tirando fuori un sacco di episodi a lei dubbi che credevo non avesse mai notato.... sapeva più di quanto immaginassi, solo che non aveva certezze e quindi ha preferito tenerle per se.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma si, forse lo dico solo per il momento difficile....
> 
> Comunque in questi giorni mi sta tirando fuori un sacco di episodi a lei dubbi che credevo non avesse mai notato.... sapeva più di quanto immaginassi, solo che non aveva certezze e *quindi ha preferito tenerle per se*.


pora stella


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non concordo: dipende da cosa è successo prima della prima volta e come ci arrivi. L'attesa, il desiderio, la voglia di conoscere quel corpo, di assaggiarlo, le mani intrecciate, gli occhi negli occhi.....a meno che tu non stia parlando di una sessione di ginnastica e stop.








Mi sa che non tutti gli uomini arrivano a capire queste cose!!!


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pora stella


già...


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non concordo: dipende da cosa è successo prima della prima volta e come ci arrivi. L'attesa, il desiderio, la voglia di conoscere quel corpo, di assaggiarlo, le mani intrecciate, gli occhi negli occhi.....a meno che tu non stia parlando di una sessione di ginnastica e stop.





cornofrancese ha detto:


> (so già che nn usciremo più da questa discussione)
> 
> nn sono convinto di ciò che hai scritto... il tradimento spesso viene fuori dall'innamoramento/infatuazione che nn ha a che fare niente con l'amore


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma si, forse lo dico solo per il momento difficile....
> 
> Comunque in questi giorni mi sta tirando fuori un sacco di episodi a lei dubbi che credevo non avesse mai notato.... sapeva più di quanto immaginassi, solo che non aveva certezze e quindi ha preferito tenerle per se.


va bene così. lasciala farti tutte le domande che vuole. adesso è il momento delle domande e delle coccole.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

afrodite ha detto:


> o mon dieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leggiucchiavo qui e là e mi è capitata sotto gli occhi questa frase....

azz,.......... Afrodite non dire così, altrimenti potresti eccitare la mia parte viril-intellettuale e di conseguenza potrei avere problemi di contenimento con la mia scatola cranica.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene così. lasciala farti tutte le domande che vuole. adesso è il momento delle domande e delle coccole.


Mamma mia che schifo che facciamo noi traditori.... e spesso ci si rende conto della cosa quando la frittata è fatta.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia che schifo che facciamo noi traditori.... e spesso ci si rende conto della cosa quando la frittata è fatta.


sbagliare è umano.
è il perseverare che io trovo disgustoso.
putroppo siamo fatti così, per renderci conto di uno schifo dobbiamo viverlo.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sbagliare è umano.
> è il perseverare che io trovo disgustoso.
> putroppo siamo fatti così, per renderci conto di uno schifo dobbiamo viverlo.



Questo è il classico momento della vita, in cui se avessi la macchina del tempo, la userei volentieri per tornare indietro e cancellare l'errore.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia che schifo che facciamo noi traditori.... e spesso ci si rende conto della cosa quando la frittata è fatta.


si, ma ora nn cadere nel tuo 'solito sport' di piangerti addosso... proprio perché ormai la frittata è fatta, vedi di pulire senza lagnarti.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Questo è il classico momento della vita, in cui se avessi la macchina del tempo, la userei volentieri per tornare indietro e cancellare l'errore.


 
guarda kid, se alla fine l'errore è servito per farti crescere e per farti rendere conto di cosa davvero conti nella vita benvenga anche il tradimento.
putroppo sono le esperienze dolorose che ci fanno crescere e chissà perchè


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda kid, se alla fine l'errore è servito per farti crescere e per farti rendere conto di cosa davvero conti nella vita benvenga anche il tradimento.
> putroppo sono le esperienze dolorose che ci fanno crescere e chissà perchè


Secondo me non tutti dobbiamo per forza fare cazzate per capire le cose.... credo che ci siano persone più predisposte.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Secondo me non tutti dobbiamo per forza fare cazzate per capire le cose.... credo che ci siano persone più predisposte.


certo. la cultura e l'educazione sono diversi per ciascuno.
però le esperienze dolorose quasi unanimamente rendono più forti e aprono gli occhi.
un dolore forte te lo ricordi per tutta la vita.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo. la cultura e l'educazione sono diversi per ciascuno.
> però le esperienze dolorose quasi unanimamente rendono più forti e aprono gli occhi.
> un dolore forte te lo ricordi per tutta la vita.


Vangelo


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so ne abbiamo gia' discusso... io rimango della mia.
> 
> *La saggezza e' sapere il meno possibile*


 Che bella questa frase!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, ma ora nn cadere nel tuo 'solito sport' di piangerti addosso... proprio perché *ormai la frittata è fatta,* vedi di pulire senza lagnarti.


pancetta e aglio nel risotto agli asparagi... ti prego non dirmi con cosa fai la frittata...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> pancetta e aglio nel risotto agli asparagi... ti prego non dirmi con cosa fai la frittata...


ma la frittata l'ha fatta kid, mica io! 

cmq la faccio con uova, cipolla, aglio, pancetta e asparagi, ho solo questi ingredienti.


----------



## ranatan (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Questo è il classico momento della vita, in cui se avessi la macchina del tempo, la userei volentieri per tornare indietro e cancellare l'errore.


Ciao Kid. Ho letto solo ora il tuo tread.
Mi spiace che la situazione sia precipitata.
Tieni duro!
Come ti hanno detto, la cosa positiva  è che hai finalmente capito davvero cosa conta per te nella vita, mi spiace solo che per accorgertene abbia dovuto fare soffrire così tua moglie.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid. Ho letto solo ora il tuo tread.
> Mi spiace che la situazione sia precipitata.
> Tieni duro!
> Come ti hanno detto, la cosa positiva  è che hai finalmente capito davvero cosa conta per te nella vita, mi spiace solo che per accorgertene abbia dovuto fare soffrire così tua moglie.


Ciao cara, da quanto non ti leggo.... la cosa che mi consola del mio dolore, è che me lo merito quantomeno. Mi aiuta pensare a questo.


----------



## ranatan (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao cara, da quanto non ti leggo.... la cosa che mi consola del mio dolore, è che me lo merito quantomeno. Mi aiuta pensare a questo.


Ma adesso tua moglie come sta?
Cerca di starle vicino, di farle sentire quanto tieni a lei.
Ce la farete!
Mio marito ed io avevamo passato più o meno la stessa cosa, non credevamo di farcela ma poi siamo riusciti (dopo davvero tanto tempo) a superare la crisi e ora ci conosciamo meglio di prima.
Se dovesse essere necessario rivolgetevi anche a un terapista.
Un grande abbraccio


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma adesso tua moglie come sta?
> Cerca di starle vicino, di farle sentire quanto tieni a lei.
> Ce la farete!
> Mio marito ed io avevamo passato più o meno la stessa cosa, non credevamo di farcela ma poi siamo riusciti (dopo davvero tanto tempo) a superare la crisi e ora ci conosciamo meglio di prima.
> ...



Cerco di darle tutto ciò che le ho fatto mancare per mesi. Dal dirle che la amo, al farle qualche sorpresa... però è ancora dura, vedo che nei suoi occhi c'è delusione. Non mollo.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cerco di darle tutto ciò che le ho fatto mancare per mesi. Dal dirle che la amo, al farle qualche sorpresa... però è ancora dura, vedo che nei suoi occhi c'è delusione. Non mollo.


 non mollare. ripeti, stalle vicino fisicamente, abbracciala, dille cosa provi per lei, chiedile perdono... dille che aspetterai tutto il tempo che le serve, cercando il suo perdono, perchè è lei che vuoi... 
non nasconderle i tuoi pensieri...


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mollare. ripeti, stalle vicino fisicamente, abbracciala, dille cosa provi per lei, chiedile perdono... dille che aspetterai tutto il tempo che le serve, cercando il suo perdono, perchè è lei che vuoi...
> non nasconderle i tuoi pensieri...


Tranquilla, non ci riuscirei nemmeno volendolo.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cerco di darle tutto ciò che le ho fatto mancare per mesi. Dal dirle che la amo, al farle qualche sorpresa... *però è ancora dura, vedo che nei suoi occhi c'è delusione. Non mollo*.


 
Stà a te cancellare la delusione. E se è vero che vuoi lei non puoi mollare.
In bocca al lupo kid


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

Kid? come va?


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Kid? come va?


Io sto abbastanza bene, ho solo in bocca un sapore amarognolo di malinconia... mia moglie... pian piano sta superando lo shock, dopodichè sarà più lucida e solo allora capirò come sta per davvero.

grazie


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io sto abbastanza bene, ho solo in bocca un sapore amarognolo di malinconia... mia moglie... pian piano sta superando lo shock, dopodichè sarà più lucida e solo allora capirò come sta per davvero.
> 
> grazie


E di che web-amico!!
 Mi permetto di darti un consiglio:
fai in modo che lei capisca che in fondo comunque amavi lei e che per l'altra non era amore... qualunque cosa ma non amore.
Credo che solo così il vostro rapporto ne uscirà senza ombre.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> E di che web-amico!!
> Mi permetto di darti un consiglio:
> fai in modo che lei capisca che in fondo comunque amavi lei *e che per l'altra non era amore... qualunque cosa ma non amore.*
> Credo che solo così il vostro rapporto ne uscirà senza ombre.


Ma era amore però...


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma era amore però...


 
Lo era MK? ed è già finito?


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> E di che web-amico!!
> Mi permetto di darti un consiglio:
> fai in modo che lei capisca che in fondo comunque amavi lei e che per l'altra non era amore... qualunque cosa ma non amore.
> Credo che solo così il vostro rapporto ne uscirà senza ombre.



Eppure credevo davvero di amarla... che stupido...


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Eppure credevo davvero di amarla... che stupido...


 
prova qui ad analizzare che sentimento avevi per l'altra. Magari ti chiarisci le idee ed aiuti qualcuno a capire meglio un uomo in... caduta libera cosa pensa.
Io ricordo un tuo intervento nel quale dicesti che all'improvviso avevi realizzato che amavi tua moglie...come se ti fossi svegliato da un sogno e avevi ritrovato te stesso...


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> prova qui ad analizzare che sentimento avevi per l'altra. Magari ti chiarisci le idee ed aiuti qualcuno a capire meglio un uomo in... caduta libera cosa pensa.
> Io ricordo un tuo intervento nel quale dicesti che all'improvviso avevi realizzato che amavi tua moglie...come se ti fossi svegliato da un sogno e avevi ritrovato te stesso...


Ed è andata esattamente così... non ricordo bene come e quando, ma la sensazione fu proprio quella di destarsi da un sogno...


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Eppure credevo davvero di amarla... che stupido...


Ciao Kid. Anche se pensavi fosse amore non dirlo a tua moglie. Deve essere ancora più doloroso per lei pensare che provavi sentimenti importanti per l'altra...se proprio devi, parla di forte infatuazione...


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo era MK? ed è già finito?


Lei ha chiuso per lasciare a Kid la possibilità di riflettere sul da farsi...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma era amore però...


Tu chiami amore una tempesta ormonale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualcosa alla cui base vi era il desiderio di esser desiderati? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualcosa che nel volgere di pochi mesi è scomparso all'orizzonte? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come cantava Bennato "si dice amore però no....chiamarlo amore...non si può!"


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lei ha chiuso per lasciare a Kid la possibilità di riflettere sul da farsi...


 
Dalla riflessione, dall'analisi del loro rapporto ha capito che non voleva continuare...sembra logico. D'altra parte lei se kid avesse lasciato la moglie lo avrebbe voluto con se.
Credi che questo sia importante ai fini del dire se kid ama la moglie?


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu chiami amore una tempesta ormonale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi, Kid diceva di essere innamorato... cosa fosse davvero solo lui lo sa. O dovrebbe saperlo.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu chiami amore una tempesta ormonale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un bacio in fronte perché citi Bennato!! (non è la Fata?!)


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Dalla riflessione, dall'analisi del loro rapporto ha capito che non voleva continuare...sembra logico. D'altra parte lei se kid avesse lasciato la moglie lo avrebbe voluto con se.
> Credi che questo sia importante ai fini del dire se kid ama la moglie?


Il comportamento di lei mi è sembrato corretto.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

*Me gusta mas...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Un bacio in fronte perché citi Bennato!! (non è la Fata?!)


 
Yesssss!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Fedi, Kid *diceva di essere innamorato*... cosa fosse davvero solo lui lo sa. O dovrebbe saperlo.


Intanto siam già passati su un altro piano, mi pare...

Lui pare averlo capito ORA che ha visto la tristezza e la sofferenza negli occhi di sua moglie....che altre domande dovrebbe farsi?

Qquando vi era in mezzo (e capita così non solo a lui ovviamente) era troppo preso da ....altro...


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il comportamento di lei mi è sembrato corretto.


 
Certamente. In una situazione del genere un atto di forza va fatto a meno che non si sia pronti ad accettare il ruolo di amante a vita.
Magari lo capissero tutti\e.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

Mi pongo una domanda. Anzi la faccio a Kid. a quale scopo confessare il tradimento?
Voglio dire...ho tradito mia moglie (o mio marito), capisco che la mia storia extraconiugale è senza importanza, comprendo di aver sbagliato e sento di amare chi ho tradito...a chi serve questa confessione?
A lavarmi la coscienza? 
Ad inviare al tradito un messaggio subliminale della serie "stai attento/a, non trascurarmi, perchè se voglio posso trovare qualcuno all'infuori di te?
Qual è la VERA ragione per cui si confessa ciò che ai fini della prosecuzione di un rapporto non solo dovrebbe essere irrilevante, ma in realtà è solo dannoso?
Cosa se ne fa il tradito della confessione? Mi è poco chiaro.
Forse chi confessa un tradimento in realtà la prosecuzione del rapporto non la vuole proprio...e quindi lascia all'altro la responsabilità di chiudere un menage che si sente traballante.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Certamente. In una situazione del genere un atto di forza va fatto a meno che non si sia pronti ad accettare il ruolo di amante a vita.
> Magari lo capissero tutti\e.


Eh Ama lo dici a me... Certo la moglie di Kid non sapeva, sa adesso che il tutto è finito. Gli avesse chiuso la porta non so come sarebbe andata...


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse chi confessa un tradimento in realtà la prosecuzione del rapporto non la vuole proprio...e quindi lascia all'altro la responsabilità di chiudere un menage che si sente traballante.


Per fare tabula rasa, per ricominciare insieme, se resta l'amore. Tanto prima o poi le cose si vengono a sapere comunque.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per fare tabula rasa, per ricominciare insieme, se resta l'amore. Tanto prima o poi le cose si vengono a sapere comunque.


Fare tabula rasa della stima che l'altro prova per se stesso. Della fiducia reciproca.
Qui stiamo dando per scontato chè l'amore esiste. Almeno se ho letto bene.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per fare tabula rasa, per ricominciare insieme, se resta l'amore. *Tanto prima o poi le cose si vengono a sapere comunque*.


Sempre che già non si sapessero...anche se non nei dettagli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi non è neanche proprio così scontato, e se avviene dopo anni dall'accaduto è ben diverso che a ferita ancora aperta....


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per fare tabula rasa, per ricominciare insieme, se resta l'amore. Tanto prima o poi le cose si vengono a sapere comunque.


Non credo chela moglie lo sarebbe mai venuto a sapere. La storia era chiusa da un bel pò e la ragazza che ha frequentato kid mi sembrava di aver capito fosse una persona corretta.
La moglie aveva sospetti ma non ha mai voluto indagare, perchè evidentemente ha preferito sorvolare.
Credo che in questo caso lo si faccia per scaricarsi la coscienza. Fossi stata in lui non l'avrei mai confessato. Kid però, forse, aveva bisogno di un ulteriore scrollone , perchè non era ancora del tutto consapevole di quello che realmente voleva. Ora lo sa, la paura fa capire tante cose


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pongo una domanda. Anzi la faccio a Kid. a quale scopo confessare il tradimento?
> Voglio dire...ho tradito mia moglie (o mio marito), capisco che la mia storia extraconiugale è senza importanza, comprendo di aver sbagliato e sento di amare chi ho tradito...a chi serve questa confessione?
> A lavarmi la coscienza?
> Ad inviare al tradito un messaggio subliminale della serie "stai attento/a, non trascurarmi, perchè se voglio posso trovare qualcuno all'infuori di te?
> ...


Tutto quello che ti posso dire, è che la coscienza non me la sento pulita per niente. Io ero uno di quelli che diceva "mai confessare", ma le parole mi sono letteralmente scappate fuori dalla bocca, non sono riuscito a trattenerle. E' stato come se il mio subconscio avesse voluto ribellarsi. La realtà, come ho detto in precedenza, è che non sono mai stato in grado di mentire. Sembra una scusa stupida, ma per me non lo è.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

*Non lo so*

credo però che la sincerità paghi sempre...


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> credo però che la sincerità paghi sempre...


Forse avrebbe pagato se fosse stato sincero prima! Se le avesse confessato di essere attratto da un'altra donna, prima di andarci a letto


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Forse avrebbe pagato se fosse stato sincero prima! Se le avesse confessato di essere attratto da un'altra donna, prima di andarci a letto


Si crede sempre che i pensieri non siano pericolosi, fino a quando rimangono tali, poi si insinuano e si concretizzano e... ci si incasina...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tutto quello che ti posso dire, è che la coscienza non me la sento pulita per niente. Io ero uno di quelli che diceva "mai confessare", ma le parole mi sono letteralmente scappate fuori dalla bocca, non sono riuscito a trattenerle. E' stato come se il mio subconscio avesse voluto ribellarsi. La realtà, come ho detto in precedenza, è che non sono mai stato in grado di mentire. Sembra una scusa stupida, ma per me non lo è.


Beh...sei capace di mentire e di ingannare. Se tu non lo fossi stato , non avresti tradito.
 Ti è scappato di bocca, così come ti è scappato il tradimento.
Per carità, è umano sbaglare..ma forse sarebbe stato più coraggioso e caritatevole tenersi tutto dentro. E affrontare i propri fantasmi da solo...
Non si può far ricadere un errore personale sulla coppia. A meno che non lo si voglia.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tutto quello che ti posso dire, è che la coscienza non me la sento pulita per niente. Io ero uno di quelli che diceva "mai confessare", ma le parole mi sono letteralmente scappate fuori dalla bocca, non sono riuscito a trattenerle. E' stato come se il mio subconscio avesse voluto ribellarsi. La realtà, come ho detto in precedenza, è che non sono mai stato in grado di mentire. Sembra una scusa stupida, ma per me non lo è.


Guarda Kid, ormai è fatta.
Per me e te lo dico con enorme affetto, hai fatto una stronzata a dirglielo.
Tu ne avevi evidentemente bisogno, per mille ragioni, lei credo che ne avrebbe volentieri fatto a meno


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...sei capace di mentire e di ingannare. Se tu non lo fossi stato , non avresti tradito.
> Ti è scappato di bocca, così come ti è scappato il tradimento.
> Per carità, è umano sbaglare..ma forse sarebbe stato più coraggioso e caritatevole tenersi tutto dentro. E affrontare i propri fantasmi da solo...
> Non si può far ricadere un errore personale sulla coppia. A meno che non lo si voglia.


Non ho mai sostenuto di aver fatto la cosa giusta confessando.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda Kid, ormai è fatta.
> Per me e te lo dico con enorme affetto, hai fatto una stronzata a dirglielo.
> Tu ne avevi evidentemente bisogno, per mille ragioni, lei credo che ne avrebbe volentieri fatto a meno


Senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai sostenuto di aver fatto la cosa giusta confessando.


Ma qui non è questione di giusto o ingiusto. E' una questione diversa: cercavo solo di capire il fine della confessione del tradimento.
Se io ad esempio volessi troncare con il mio uomo, e non avessi il coraggio di dirglielo, gli confesserei il tradimento. Ma forse questo è solo un mio ragionamento...


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma qui non è questione di giusto o ingiusto. E' una questione diversa: cercavo solo di capire il fine della confessione del tradimento.
> Se io ad esempio volessi troncare con il mio uomo, e non avessi il coraggio di dirglielo, gli confesserei il tradimento. Ma forse questo è solo un mio ragionamento...



Io invece questo lo troverei meschino e sadico.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io invece questo lo troverei meschino e sadico.


Kid io ragiono allo stesso modo tuo...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io invece questo lo troverei meschino e sadico.


Certo che è meschino.
Ma trovo sadico pure confessare un tradimento ad una moglie che in fondo si ama.
Certo, se tu avessi avuto una doppia vita da anni..capirei l'esigenza di fare chiarezza per ricominciare, ma rivelare una scappatella senza importanza è inutile e pericoloso.
Ma ormai è fatta. Ti auguro in bocca al lupo comunque...sbagliamo tutti...


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che è meschino.
> Ma trovo sadico pure confessare un tradimento ad una moglie che in fondo si ama.
> Certo, se tu avessi avuto una doppia vita da anni..capirei l'esigenza di fare chiarezza per ricominciare, ma rivelare una scappatella senza importanza è inutile e pericoloso.
> Ma ormai è fatta. Ti auguro in bocca al lupo comunque...sbagliamo tutti...



Ti ringrazio Iris.


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non credo chela moglie lo sarebbe mai venuto a sapere. La storia era chiusa da un bel pò e la ragazza che ha frequentato kid mi sembrava di aver capito fosse una persona corretta.
> *La moglie aveva sospetti ma non ha mai voluto indagare, perchè evidentemente ha preferito sorvolare*.
> Credo che in questo caso lo si faccia per scaricarsi la coscienza. Fossi stata in lui non l'avrei mai confessato. Kid però, forse, aveva bisogno di un ulteriore scrollone , perchè non era ancora del tutto consapevole di quello che realmente voleva. Ora lo sa, la paura fa capire tante cose


 
Ti rispondo io da moglie innamorata che credeva in lui più che in se stessa.
Il pensiero che il proprio uomo possa concedersi delle evasioni ti viene, ma lo scacci pensando che sei malata ...che sei gelosa e che lui non è come gli altri....che lui ama te...che lui MAI saprebbe mentirti. 
Così...poi passi per quella alla quale "conviene" far finta di niente.
Niente di più sbagliato.


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come cantava Bennato "si dice amore però no....chiamarlo amore...non si può!"


fedi mi hai fatto innamorare. 
davvero.
vado ad ascoltarmela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AZSWZDujos


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io da moglie innamorata che credeva in lui più che in se stessa.
> Il pensiero che il proprio uomo possa concedersi delle evasioni ti viene, ma lo scacci pensando che sei malata ...che sei gelosa e che lui non è come gli altri....che lui ama te...che lui MAI saprebbe mentirti.
> Così...poi passi per quella alla quale "conviene" far finta di niente.
> Niente di più sbagliato.


Ma Kid non è un traditore seriale. Lui ha sbagliato una volta sola. sua moglie potevavivere tranquilla.
Tuo marito è invece recidivo.


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma Kid non è un traditore seriale. Lui ha sbagliato una volta sola. *sua moglie potevavivere tranquilla.*
> *Tuo marito è invece recidivo.*


 
 sì...ma io non lo sapevo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . L'ho saputo dalla  bocca della donna _PERBENE ed INTEGERRIMA _che ha frequentato


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2009)

*mah...*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma Kid non è un traditore seriale. Lui ha sbagliato una volta sola. sua moglie potevavivere tranquilla.
> Tuo marito è invece recidivo.


E'vero che é recidivo ma in fondo ha compreso di avere la connivenza, quindi perché preoccuparsene? Questi soggetti si spostano solo se li metti di fronte ad una situazione che non si aspettano....
Nulla destabilizza più di qualcosa che secondo loro non era possibile, perfino nelle piccole cose...
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E'veroche é recidivo ma infondo hacompreso di avere la *connivenza*, quindi perché preoccuparsene? Questio soggetti siuspostano solo se lio metti di fronte ad una situazione che non si aspettano....
> Nulla destabilizza più di qualcosa che secondo loro non era possibile, perfino nelle piccole cose...
> Bruja


 
all'epoca!!! solo perchè mi illudevo che ne venisse fuori subito presto e bene...


----------



## Old amarax (16 Aprile 2009)

*ve lo dico*






 ...sto facendo il cambio di stagione e se non mi spiccio torna l'inverno 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   a prestissimo ,ma devo chiudere.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pongo una domanda. Anzi la faccio a Kid. a quale scopo confessare il tradimento?
> Voglio dire...ho tradito mia moglie (o mio marito), capisco che la mia storia extraconiugale è senza importanza, comprendo di aver sbagliato e sento di amare chi ho tradito...a chi serve questa confessione?
> A lavarmi la coscienza?
> Ad inviare al tradito un messaggio subliminale della serie "stai attento/a, non trascurarmi, perchè se voglio posso trovare qualcuno all'infuori di te?
> ...


 io credo che nel caso di kid sia servito a:
1- lavarsi la coscienza
2- vedere quanto sua moglie tiene a lui: quanto soffre? Urla? lo butta fuori? lotta per lui?
3- ricominciare con una relazione nuova.... la vecchia storia con sua moglie è finita durante il tradimento... doveva ricominciare e ha scelto questo come punto d'inizio.... non la sincerità, ma la confessione.... il dialogo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pongo una domanda. Anzi la faccio a Kid. a quale scopo confessare il tradimento?
> Voglio dire...ho tradito mia moglie (o mio marito), capisco che la mia storia extraconiugale è senza importanza, comprendo di aver sbagliato e sento di amare chi ho tradito...a chi serve questa confessione?
> A lavarmi la coscienza?
> Ad inviare al tradito un messaggio subliminale della serie "stai attento/a, non trascurarmi, perchè se voglio posso trovare qualcuno all'infuori di te?
> ...


 Perché il tradimento gli (o le) ha fatto scoprire parti di sè che non conosceva e, ovviamente, tanto meno conosce il partner. Il tradimento gli ha fatto comprendere che può essere anche così, gli ha fatto comprendere che non c'era vera intimità e che deve scavare dentro di sè per capirsi più a fondo.
E perché tutto questo lo vuol fare con la persona che ha scelto di avere accanto perché il loro rapporto sia senza zone d'ombra.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché il tradimento gli (o le) ha fatto scoprire parti di sè che non conosceva e, ovviamente, tanto meno conosce il partner. Il tradimento gli ha fatto comprendere che può essere anche così, gli ha fatto comprendere che non c'era vera intimità e che deve scavare dentro di sè per capirsi più a fondo.
> E perché tutto questo lo vuol fare con la persona che ha scelto di avere accanto perché il loro rapporto sia senza zone d'ombra.



Pero' Persa, per me la confessione crea nuove zone d'ombra anziche' mettere luce


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' Persa, per me la confessione crea nuove zone d'ombra anziche' mettere luce



...tutte a danno di chi subisce il vomito della confessione


----------



## lale75 (16 Aprile 2009)

Io concordo con Iris, non confesserei un tradimento se intendessi tentare di portare avanti la mia storia...anzi, probabilmente se mi rendessi conto di voler comunque bene al mio uomo anche se capisco che la nostra storia è finita, non lo direi comunque, per non farlo soffrire...chi tradisce è giusto che affronti da solo i suoi fantasmi e i suoi sensi di colpa


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...tutte a danno di chi subisce il vomito della confessione


Bhe' il vomito e' il tradimento... la confessione per me e' alquanto inutile, un regalo che non vorrei ricevere.


----------



## lale75 (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' il vomito e' il tradimento... la confessione per me e' alquanto inutile, un regalo che non vorrei ricevere.


 
Non lo so, questo. Mi rendo conto di essere ipocrita ma se fossi la tradita vorrei saperlo per poter decidere come reagire...da traditrice, invece, non lo direi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' Persa, per me la confessione crea nuove zone d'ombra anziche' mettere luce


Non ho detto che si debba o che sia giusto o consigliabile confessare ...ho detto una motivazione del confessare, per me nobile .
Io avevo "confessato" una scemenza (una telefonata ricevuta) per l'impossibilità di tenere nascosta una parte di me...mica pensavo all'utilità o all'opportunità. Mi era impossibile tenerla nascosta così come un bambino non sopporta di non essere limpido e trasparente.
Io sbagliavo perché volevo essere limpida con chi limpido non era...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non lo so, questo. Mi rendo conto di essere ipocrita ma se fossi la tradita vorrei saperlo per poter decidere come reagire...da traditrice, invece, non lo direi...



Capisco... e' un bel dilemma niente da dire.
Il fatto e' che poi da tradito ti devi anche prendere il carico non solo del tradimento ma anche della decisione sul da farsi... metti di avere una famiglia e dover decidere se rompere tutto a causa dell'errore di un altro... inoltre la confessione non dice nulla sulla buona fede del traditore

Non lo so ripeto e' un regalo che non fi farebbe piacere.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho detto che si debba o che sia giusto o consigliabile confessare ...ho detto una motivazione del confessare, per me nobile .
> Io avevo "confessato" una scemenza (una telefonata ricevuta) per l'impossibilità di tenere nascosta una parte di me...mica pensavo all'utilità o all'opportunità. Mi era impossibile tenerla nascosta così come un bambino non sopporta di non essere limpido e trasparente.
> Io sbagliavo perché volevo essere limpida con chi limpido non era...


La confessione o meno e' un dilemma... bisogna realmente valutare i pro e i contro.
Capisco l'essere limpido... pero' e' un po' spostare lo sporco piu' che eliminarlo.


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' il vomito e' il tradimento... la confessione per me e' alquanto inutile, un regalo che non vorrei ricevere.



...voleva essere una allegoria...più fisica 
(immagina il vomito...non lo fermi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  


Kid ha detto che le parole gli scappavano dalla bocca, credo che sia andata proprio così...come un vomitare



anche io non ci dormirei più la notte


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...voleva essere una allegoria...più fisica
> (immagina il vomito...non lo fermi!
> 
> 
> ...


Lo immagino, e' un boccone indigesto mica aragosta!

La confessione che ricevetti mi distrusse, il tutto a relazione gia' chiusa! Immagino che cazzo debba essere decidere se rompere una famiglia o meno!


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco... e' un bel dilemma niente da dire.
> Il fatto e' che poi da tradito ti devi anche prendere il carico non solo del tradimento ma anche della decisione sul da farsi... metti di avere una famiglia e dover decidere se rompere tutto a causa dell'errore di un altro... inoltre la confessione non dice nulla sulla buona fede del traditore
> 
> Non lo so ripeto e' un regalo che non fi farebbe piacere.



ma certo, lo abbiamo già detto...tutto passa di competenza e pertinenza del tradito...che, a fronte di una confessione, non potrà sfasciare una famiglia...
eh!


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo immagino, e' un boccone indigesto mica aragosta!
> 
> La confessione che ricevetti mi distrusse, il tutto a relazione gia' chiusa! Immagino che cazzo debba essere decidere se rompere una famiglia o meno!



_-la confessione che mi fu inferta..._


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> _-la confessione che mi fu inferta..._


Troppo complicato...il mio italiano ormai boccheggia


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo complicato...il mio italiano ormai boccheggia



non farci caso, oggi so' poeta


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché il tradimento gli (o le) ha fatto scoprire parti di sè che non conosceva e, ovviamente, tanto meno conosce il partner. Il tradimento gli ha fatto comprendere che può essere anche così, gli ha fatto comprendere che non c'era vera intimità e che deve scavare dentro di sè per capirsi più a fondo.
> E perché tutto questo lo vuol fare con la persona che ha scelto di avere accanto perché il loro rapporto sia senza zone d'ombra.


Se si vuole tenere in piedi un matrimonio non si può sconvolgere l'altro con la rivelazione dei nostri lati oscuri. Tutti ne abbiamo...ma come si fa a pretendere che il coniuge, per quanto innamorato comprenda e perdoni ciò che neache noi stessi riusciamo a fare?
Certe cose vanno tenute per noi: La VERITA' a tutti i costi ammazza l'amore, almeno secondo me.
Quante idiozie diciamo o facciamo in nome della Verità.


----------



## lale75 (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Se si vuole tenere in piedi un matrimonio non si può sconvolgere l'altro con la rivelazione dei nostri lati oscuri. Tutti ne abbiamo...ma come si fa a pretendere che il coniuge, per quanto innamorato comprenda e perdoni ciò che neache noi stessi riusciamo a fare?*
> Certe cose vanno tenute per noi: La VERITA' a tutti i costi ammazza l'amore, almeno secondo me.
> Quante idiozie diciamo o facciamo in nome della Verità.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se si vuole tenere in piedi un matrimonio non si può sconvolgere l'altro con la rivelazione dei nostri lati oscuri. Tutti ne abbiamo...ma come si fa a pretendere che il coniuge, per quanto innamorato comprenda e perdoni ciò che neache noi stessi riusciamo a fare?
> Certe cose vanno tenute per noi: La VERITA' a tutti i costi ammazza l'amore, almeno secondo me.
> Quante idiozie diciamo o facciamo in nome della Verità.


----------



## Old Shine (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se si vuole tenere in piedi un matrimonio non si può sconvolgere l'altro con la rivelazione dei nostri lati oscuri. Tutti ne abbiamo...ma come si fa a pretendere che il coniuge, per quanto innamorato comprenda e perdoni ciò che neache noi stessi riusciamo a fare?
> Certe cose vanno tenute per noi: La VERITA' a tutti i costi ammazza l'amore, almeno secondo me.
> Quante idiozie diciamo o facciamo in nome della Verità.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Azzo! Tutti proni di prima mattina!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Azzo! Tutti proni di prima mattina!!!



Si ma non farci l'abitudine racchia!


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non farci l'abitudine racchia!


Non ci faccio l'abitudine...è per quello che strabiliavo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sartina acida


----------



## Old Shine (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci faccio l'abitudine...è per quello che strabiliavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mio marito mi ha confesato che tre anni fa era andato ad una cena di lavoro e poi con i colleghi hanno fatto un giro ad un disco pub sulla spiaggia. Lui ed il suo amico hanno fatto gruppo con due ragazze dato che l'amico era interessato ad una. L'altra ha iniziato a flertare con mio marito strusciandogli il sedere....lì, ed alla reazione di lui, si è girata e gli ha sorriso. Questa cosa lo ha fatto andare terribilmente su di giri ed ha detto che ci sarebbe stato al 100%. Poi è stata lei a tirarsi indietro e lui non ha insistito.
Ecco, era meglio che non me lo diceva, questa cosa mi ronza in testa da settimane e non riesco a farla andare giù. Rimarrò sempre col dubbio, ci sarebbe andato veramente? Comunque ha detto che passata l'eccitazione è stato felice di non aver fatto una cavolata. Ricordo che quella sera è tornato eccitatissimo...


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mio marito mi ha confesato che tre anni fa era andato ad una cena di lavoro e poi con i colleghi hanno fatto un giro ad un disco pub sulla spiaggia. Lui ed il suo amico hanno fatto gruppo con due ragazze dato che l'amico era interessato ad una. L'altra ha iniziato a flertare con mio marito strusciandogli il sedere....lì, ed alla reazione di lui, si è girata e gli ha sorriso. Questa cosa lo ha fatto andare terribilmente su di giri ed ha detto che ci sarebbe stato al 100%. Poi è stata lei a tirarsi indietro e lui non ha insistito.
> Ecco, era meglio che non me lo diceva, questa cosa mi ronza in testa da settimane e non riesco a farla andare giù. Rimarrò sempre col dubbio, ci sarebbe andato veramente? Comunque ha detto che passata l'eccitazione è stato felice di non aver fatto una cavolata. Ricordo che quella sera è tornato eccitatissimo...


Ma infatti. poteva tenersi l'eccitazione per sè. 
Mi domando che cosa accadrebbe del mio rapporto, se io rivelassi al mio compagno di avere dei corteggiatori, o peggio se gli rivelassi le mie passate esperienze sentimentali e sessuali. Otterei solo gelosie, pure retrospettive. 
Ora, pure io so di non essere l'unica donna al mondo, e ho messo in conto una sua possibile evasione, ma non ho messo in conto averne il resoconto dettagliato. Che se lo tenga per sè. Come io tengo per me ciò che non è rilevante o necessario confessare.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se si vuole tenere in piedi un matrimonio non si può sconvolgere l'altro con la rivelazione dei nostri lati oscuri. Tutti ne abbiamo...ma come si fa a pretendere che il coniuge, per quanto innamorato comprenda e perdoni ciò che neache noi stessi riusciamo a fare?
> Certe cose vanno tenute per noi: *La VERITA' a tutti i costi ammazza* l'amore, almeno secondo me.
> Quante idiozie diciamo o facciamo in nome della Verità.


Non solo l'amore.


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti. poteva tenersi l'eccitazione per sè.
> Mi domando che cosa accadrebbe del mio rapporto, se io rivelassi al mio compagno di avere dei corteggiatori, o peggio se gli rivelassi le mie passate esperienze sentimentali e sessuali. Otterei solo gelosie, pure retrospettive.
> Ora, pure io so di non essere l'unica donna al mondo, e ho messo in conto una sua possibile evasione, ma non ho messo in conto averne il resoconto dettagliato. Che se lo tenga per sè. Come io tengo per me ciò che non è rilevante o necessario confessare.



Non parlarmi di gelosia retroattiva, è una sindrome alla quale sono particolarmente suscettibile.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non parlarmi di gelosia retroattiva, è una sindrome alla quale sono particolarmente suscettibile.


frequente negli uomini. credo.


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> frequente negli uomini. credo.


Poco tempo fa Anna ha aperto un thread nel quale se ne parla se vuoi farti 2 risate sulle mie pippe mentali.


----------



## Old Shine (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non parlarmi di gelosia retroattiva, è una sindrome alla quale sono particolarmente suscettibile.


La cosa è diversa, tua moglie ti ha detto che prima di te ha avuto altri.
Mio marito mi ha detto che stava per tr* la prima arrivata, alla prima occasione, e che è stata lei a tirarsi indietro, per cui non so neppure se lo avrebbe fatto o no, Mi pare un pò diverso. Se prima di me è stato con 200 donne non me ne può fregare di meno, anzi meglio, tutta esperienza a mio vantaggio.
Io invece, che sono sempre bersagliata e di occcasioni, altro che una.... niente...
Se non mi diceva niente era meglio, anche perchè non sto vivendo un momento facile.


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La cosa è diversa, tua moglie ti ha detto che prima di te ha avuto altri.
> Mio marito mi ha detto che stava per tr* la prima arrivata, alla prima occasione, e che è stata lei a tirarsi indietro, per cui non so neppure se lo avrebbe fatto o no, Mi pare un pò diverso. Se prima di me è stato con 200 donne non me ne può fregare di meno, anzi meglio, tutta esperienza a mio vantaggio.
> Io invece, che sono sempre bersagliata e di occcasioni, altro che una.... niente...
> Se non mi diceva niente era meglio, anche perchè non sto vivendo un momento facile.



Concordo... avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Concordo... avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere.


secondo me no, perché le cose taciute poi diventano un'abitudine.


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me no, perché le cose taciute poi diventano un'abitudine.


Si ok, ma questa era davvero una cosa superflua e dannosa....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2009)

mah...alla fine non hai ottenuto ciò che volevi? Cioé un rigurgito (per stare in metafora) di interesse da parte di tua moglie?!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ok, ma questa era davvero una cosa superflua e dannosa....


secondo me dannosa per niente.. nel senso che uno che ti racconta tutto, anche cose così, forse è più affidabile di uno che non dice niente e poi te le combina per sotto..


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me dannosa per niente.. nel senso che uno che ti racconta tutto, anche cose così, forse è più affidabile di uno che non dice niente e poi te le combina per sotto..


 
non lo so.
il fatto di raccontartela, sopratutto lasciandoti nel dubbio che se fosse stato per lui qualcosa ci sarebbe stato mi pare più un metterti al corrente con l'obiettivo di dire, stavolta è andata così, la prossima chissà


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non lo so.
> il fatto di raccontartela, sopratutto lasciandoti nel dubbio che se fosse stato per lui qualcosa ci sarebbe stato mi pare più un metterti al corrente con l'obiettivo di dire, stavolta è andata così, la prossima chissà


tutto può essere... ma sai il detto can che abbaia non morde...
per esperienza so che chi ha intenzione di fare i cavoli suoi non ne parla mai prima e nemmeno dopo.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto può essere... ma sai il detto can che abbaia non morde...
> per esperienza so che chi ha intenzione di fare i cavoli suoi non ne parla mai prima e nemmeno dopo.


obsoleta che non sei altro....le tecniche si sono affinate


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto può essere... *ma sai il detto can che abbaia non morde...*
> per esperienza so che chi ha intenzione di fare i cavoli suoi non ne parla mai prima e nemmeno dopo.



Pero' in questo caso il cane prima ha morso poi ha abbaiato... 
Per me la confessione non assicura un bel nulla...


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mah...alla fine non hai ottenuto ciò che volevi? Cioé un rigurgito (per stare in metafora) di interesse da parte di tua moglie?!


E' ancora tutto troppo fresco....


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me dannosa per niente.. nel senso che uno che ti racconta tutto, anche cose così, forse è più affidabile di uno che non dice niente e poi te le combina per sotto..


Ecco.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> obsoleta che non sei altro....le tecniche si sono affinate


e si saranno anche affinate.. ma i risultati vedo che restano sempre quelli..


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e si saranno anche affinate.. ma i risultati vedo che restano sempre quelli..


il risultato si, ma le tecniche sono cambiate.
ora si tende a pararsi dietro la sincerità, prima dietro la menzogna


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il risultato si, ma le tecniche sono cambiate.
> ora si tende a pararsi dietro la sincerità, prima dietro la menzogna


Mio marito non mi confesserebbe mai un tradimento ma negherebbe fino all morte (come è successo!). In realtà non so cosa sia più frustrante...esentirsi negare anche l'evidenza o ascoltare i racconti della relazione...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi confesserebbe mai un tradimento ma negherebbe fino all morte (come è successo!). In realtà non so cosa sia più frustrante...esentirsi negare anche l'evidenza o ascoltare i racconti della relazione...


Ma scusa se il tradimento e' evidente, cosa te ne fai dell'ammissione?Fatti i tuoi conti


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma scusa se il tradimento e' evidente, cosa te ne fai dell'ammissione?Fatti i tuoi conti


 Niente. E' solo un alibi per chiudere senza sensi di colpa.
Se vengo a sapere con certezza di avere le corna, ho la prova provata che non mi ama, e quindi posso attribuirgli la rwsponsabilità di un rapporto agonizzante.
Se invece il rapporto non agonizza, in genere si tace.


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Niente. E' solo un alibi per chiudere senza sensi di colpa.
> *Se vengo a sapere con certezza di avere le corna, ho la prova provata che non mi ama*, e quindi posso attribuirgli la rwsponsabilità di un rapporto agonizzante.
> Se invece il rapporto non agonizza, in genere si tace.


E se io tradita invece amo ancora che si fa? Io così certa del disamore non sarei...


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma scusa se il tradimento e' evidente, cosa te ne fai dell'ammissione?Fatti i tuoi conti


Invece io avrei voluto che mi spiegasse il perchè era successo! Invece negava, negava, cercando di farmi passare per visionaria. Se ci ripenso mi sale ancora la pressione.


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Invece io avrei voluto che mi spiegasse il perchè era successo! Invece negava, negava, cercando di farmi passare per visionaria. Se ci ripenso mi sale ancora la pressione.


Uè niente emozioni negative eh... Ti capisco però, risale pure a me quando ci penso.


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Niente. E' solo un alibi per chiudere senza sensi di colpa.
> Se vengo a sapere con certezza di avere le corna, ho la prova provata che non mi ama, e quindi posso attribuirgli la rwsponsabilità di un rapporto agonizzante.
> Se invece il rapporto non agonizza, in genere si tace.


Certo. Nel mio caso per lui il rapporto non era agonzzante. Ha tradito (se glielo richiedesi adesso ancora negherebbe) per pura superficialità. E forse è ancora peggio!
Ma oggi sono di pessimo umore, non so perchè mi sono tornati i ricordi...


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uè niente emozioni negative eh... Ti capisco però, risale pure a me quando ci penso.


Hai ragione.
Sono stanca, stanotte ho dormito 2 ore e poi leggendo di Kid...non so...


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Sono stanca, stanotte ho dormito 2 ore poco e poi leggendo di Kid...non so...


Tranquilla, cerca di stare tranquilla... Un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Sono stanca, stanotte ho dormito 2 ore e poi leggendo di Kid...non so...


Tesoro, l'ultima cosa che voglio è farti andare in paranoia, credimi. Mettimi nella lista IGNORE....


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, l'ultima cosa che voglio è farti andare in paranoia, credimi. Mettimi nella lista IGNORE....


Non ti metterei mai nella lista ignore carissimo.
Mi sei troppo simpatico!
E' che casualmente ieri ho letto una mail di mio marito ad una tizia (che conosco anche io)...in cui esordiva con "ciao bellissima" e finiva con baciotti!
Mi è venuta la tachicardia dall'incazzatura.
La mail era poi molto semplice, amichevole, senza doppi sensi o frasi equivoche. Una mail di auguri di compleanno. Ma lui ha il bruttissimo vizio di rivolgersi spesso alle sue amiche così...con carissima, bellissima, baciotti, bacini, ecc.
Lo detesto e lo sa. Ma continua!!


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E se io tradita invece amo ancora che si fa? Io così certa del disamore non sarei...


 Parlo di rapporto agonizzante infatti..se c'è amore la cosa è differente. Ma appunto se due si amano, proseguiono insieme senza chiacchiere inutili. Il tradimento in sè non rompe un rapporto...la rottura dipende da come lo si gestisce. Sempre secondo la mia esperienza.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ti metterei mai nella lista ignore carissimo.
> Mi sei troppo simpatico!
> E' che casualmente ieri ho letto una mail di mio marito ad una tizia (che conosco anche io)...in cui esordiva con "ciao bellissima" e finiva con baciotti!
> Mi è venuta la tachicardia dall'incazzatura.
> ...


Ti sta bene, così smetti di leggere le sue mail!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ti metterei mai nella lista ignore carissimo.
> Mi sei troppo simpatico!
> E' che casualmente ieri ho letto una mail di mio marito ad una tizia (che conosco anche io)...in cui esordiva con "ciao bellissima" e finiva con baciotti!
> Mi è venuta la tachicardia dall'incazzatura.
> ...


ma se sai che lo fa per abitudine allora puoi stare più che tranquilla.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ti metterei mai nella lista ignore carissimo.
> Mi sei troppo simpatico!
> E' che casualmente ieri ho letto una mail di mio marito ad una tizia (che conosco anche io)...in cui esordiva con "ciao bellissima" e finiva con baciotti!
> Mi è venuta la tachicardia dall'incazzatura.
> ...


e dai, nn te la prendere... sicuramente 'all'altra' nn ci si rivolge di certo in quel modo, via...


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti sta bene, così smetti di leggere le sue mail!!!


Hai ragione. Ma a mia discolpa è che lo stavo usando io il pc e quando ho chiuso la finestra di explorer mi è apparsa sotto proprio la mail incriminata.
Non ho saputo resistere! Sciocco lui ad averla lasciata in bella mostra


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ti metterei mai nella lista ignore carissimo.
> Mi sei troppo simpatico!
> E' che casualmente ieri ho letto una mail di mio marito ad una tizia (che conosco anche io)...in cui esordiva con "ciao bellissima" e finiva con baciotti!
> Mi è venuta la tachicardia dall'incazzatura.
> ...


baciotti è improponibile ...


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se sai che lo fa per abitudine allora puoi stare più che tranquilla.


Il fatto è che è un tacchinaccio. Gli piace piacere!!


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e dai, nn te la prendere... sicuramente 'all'altra' nn ci si rivolge di certo in quel modo, via...


Sono incavolata come un toro!
Io mi rivolgo così solo a un paio di carissimi amici!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> baciotti è improponibile ...


effettivamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 secondo me con quel 'baciotti' allontana l'amante


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono incavolata come un toro!
> Io mi rivolgo così solo a un paio di carissimi amici!


boh, forse lui ha tante carissime amiche...


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> baciotti è improponibile ...


Che scema! 
Se è per quello ogni tanto dice anche bacini, oppure smack!
Pensa che nella mail le diceva anche che magari si incontravano dopo alla macchinetta del caffè! Un vero appuntamento romantico


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che scema!
> Se è per quello ogni tanto dice anche bacini, oppure *smack*!
> Pensa che nella mail le diceva anche che magari si incontravano dopo alla macchinetta del caffè! Un vero appuntamento romantico





























smack brillacciaio?


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ti metterei mai nella lista ignore carissimo.
> Mi sei troppo simpatico!
> E' che casualmente ieri ho letto una mail di mio marito ad una tizia (che conosco anche io)...in cui esordiva con "ciao bellissima" e finiva con baciotti!
> Mi è venuta la tachicardia dall'incazzatura.
> ...



Anch'io sono così....


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Anch'io sono così....


Lo so. L'avevo intuito.
E' per quello che ho associato il mio sfogo con il tuo tread.
Anzi...scusami l'incursione!
Ma perchè dovete fare i tacchini?


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che scema!
> Se è per quello ogni tanto dice anche bacini, oppure smack!
> Pensa che nella mail le diceva anche che magari si incontravano dopo alla macchinetta del caffè! Un vero appuntamento romantico


credevo che lo usasse solo luca giurato il baciotti..


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so. L'avevo intuito.
> E' per quello che ho associato il mio sfogo con il tuo tread.
> Anzi...scusami l'incursione!
> Ma perchè dovete fare i tacchini?



Non lo so.... adoro piacere, punto.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so. L'avevo intuito.
> E' per quello che ho associato il mio sfogo con il tuo tread.
> Anzi...scusami l'incursione!
> Ma perchè dovete fare i tacchini?


Dai, non è tacchinare mandare un "baciotto" in chiusura di mail o di sms... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci vorreste sempre tutti cupi ed incazzosi sempre con tutte?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so. L'avevo intuito.
> E' per quello che ho associato il mio sfogo con il tuo tread.
> Anzi...scusami l'incursione!
> *Ma perchè dovete fare i tacchini?*


semplicemente perché siamo narcisisti e ci piace piacere


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so.... adoro piacere, punto.


Punto un corno!
Sono giochi pericolosi!
Io sono sempre molto misurata nelle mie manifestazioni di affetto con i conoscenti maschi, forse anche troppo. Ma la mia paura è sempre che possano travisare.
Lo stesso credo che possa avvenire al contrario, soprattutto se a fare i galante e gentile è un uomo notevolemente attraente!


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, non è tacchinare mandare un "baciotto" in chiusura di mail o di sms...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un baci potrebbe bastare, anche se sarebbe meglio un Distinti saluti 
Non so, bellissima, carina, baciotti, bacini, smack smack mi sembrano atteggiamenti puerili... e fin troppo affettuosi, da riservare, appunto, solo a chi ci è davvero amico/a fraterni.


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Un baci potrebbe bastare, *anche se sarebbe meglio un Distinti saluti*




















   dai baciotti è meno compromettente di baci...


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> dai baciotti è meno compromettente di baci...


Ma si, sono un pò esagerata.
Ho fatto bene a sfogarmi con voi!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> dai baciotti è meno compromettente di baci...





Ranatan ha detto:


> Un baci potrebbe bastare, anche se sarebbe meglio un Distinti saluti
> Non so, bellissima, carina, baciotti, bacini, smack smack mi sembrano atteggiamenti puerili... e fin troppo affettuosi, da riservare, appunto, solo a chi ci è davvero amico/a fraterni.


 
Rana, tranquilla...con un baciotti non si cucca di sicuro!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> dai baciotti è meno compromettente di baci...


no, baciotti è l'antisesso x definizione


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E se io tradita invece amo ancora che si fa? Io così certa del disamore non sarei...


forse come me, ma spero meglio


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, baciotti è l'antisesso x definizione


Concordo. Però sui baci un po' di ambiguità... a meno che si sia tanto in confidenza, altrimenti meglio evitare.


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rana, tranquilla...con un baciotti non si cucca di sicuro!





cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, baciotti è l'antisesso x definizione


Grazie. Mi avete rassicurata!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rana, tranquilla...con un baciotti non si cucca di sicuro!


quoto...anzi, ti depennno


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto...anzi, ti depennno


 ...e più baciotti per tuttiiii!!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so.... adoro piacere, punto.


a tutti piace piacere, ma spesso le donne si preoccupano di comportarsi in modo da non dare l'impressione di essere disponibile all'approccio (se non lo sono, ma spesso anche se lo sono), mentre agli uomini questo comportamento non crea problemi, salvo che non si estrinsechi con modalità particolarmente evidenti o ridicole.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Gli uomini che fanno i "piacioni", come si dice da noi, lo fanno perchè trovano delle donne a cui piace farsi corteggiare. Apparano così le loro reciproche insicurezze.
Bisogno di coccole extraconiugale...


----------



## Iago (17 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a tutti piace piacere, ma spesso le donne si preoccupano di comportarsi in modo da non dare l'impressione di essere disponibile all'approccio (se non lo sono, ma spesso anche se lo sono), mentre agli uomini questo comportamento non crea problemi, salvo che non si estrinsechi con modalità particolarmente evidenti o ridicole.



secondo me sono solo diversi messaggi che si lanciano...ma le donne provocano, eccome se provocano...


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli uomini che fanno i "piacioni", come si dice da noi, lo fanno perchè trovano delle donne a cui piace farsi corteggiare.


Quoto.


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> secondo me sono solo diversi messaggi che si lanciano...ma le donne provocano, eccome se provocano...


Certo.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto.


ma ci sono anche i piacioni a tutto tondo, che lanciano l'amo alla "'ndò cojo, cojo", chè tanto prima o poi qualcuna abbocca


----------



## Iris (17 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma ci sono anche i piacioni a tutto tondo, che lanciano l'amo alla "'ndò cojo, cojo", chè tanto prima o poi qualcuna abbocca


Quelli sono un pò ridicoli però


----------



## MK (17 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma ci sono anche i piacioni a tutto tondo, che lanciano l'amo alla "'ndò cojo, cojo", chè tanto prima o poi qualcuna abbocca


Senza filtri? Basta che respirino? Triste...


----------



## Iago (17 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma ci sono anche i piacioni a tutto tondo, che lanciano l'amo alla "'ndò cojo, cojo", chè tanto prima o poi qualcuna abbocca



...e ma che abboccherà...nu purp!


----------



## Old Shine (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto può essere... ma sai il detto can che abbaia non morde...
> per esperienza so che chi ha intenzione di fare i cavoli suoi non ne parla mai prima e nemmeno dopo.


Bhè ne ha parlato dopo anni e quando non può più essere infedele, almeno per ora. Mi ha messo dubbi inutili, come se volesse spingermi tra le braccia di un altro.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2009)

*.........*

Insomma...son un uomo atipico....ho sempre scelto in base alla qualità....che alla quantità....trovo riduttivo non scegliere....ma adattarsi....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma...son un uomo atipico....ho sempre scelto in base alla qualità....che alla quantità....trovo riduttivo non scegliere....ma adattarsi....!!!


di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2009)

*....................*

Del fatto che non condivido la politica del:basta che respiri....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Del fatto che non condivido la politica del:basta che respiri....!!!


ah bè nemmeno io.. almeno che beva, mangi e dica sì con la testa..


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Per una donna è normale....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

*ah ecco..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Per una donna è normale....


ho dimenticato di dire che mi dia il bancomat e non rompa le palle per quanto spendo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Opportunista....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

*ma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Opportunista....!!


 sei hai appena detto che per te le donne sono tutte così.. che senso ha dirti che hai torto?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Dove l'avrei scritto?Ma se sostengo la qualita,a dispetto della quantita....signiFICA che le donne non son tutte uguali....!!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto...anzi, ti depennno








 Baciotto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rana, tranquilla...con un baciotti non si cucca di sicuro!





cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, baciotti è l'antisesso x definizione


 Infatti mi salutano sempre tutti con baciotti  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tranquilla


----------



## Old amarax (17 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi confesserebbe mai un tradimento ma negherebbe fino all morte (come è successo!). *In realtà non so cosa sia più frustrante...sentirsi negare anche l'evidenza o ascoltare i racconti della relazione.*..





Ranatan ha detto:


> Invece io avrei voluto che mi spiegasse il perchè era successo! Invece* negava, negava, cercando di farmi passare per visionaria. Se ci ripenso mi sale ancora la pressione.*






Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Sono stanca, stanotte ho dormito 2 ore e *poi leggendo di Kid...non so*...


mi sa che il tuo uomo non  ha dissolto i tuoi dubbi...non è stato in grado di aiutarti a dimenticare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Sbaglio?


----------



## Old amarax (17 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Baciotto!*


 
*baci8*.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  lo usa un mio amico...dai che è carino scritto così.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> *baci8*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non gli tiri un cazz8?


----------



## Old amarax (17 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non gli tiri un cazz8?


 
E' simpatico...scrive spesso gli sms così  con i numeri in cifre o in inglese... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  o   all'inverso...quelli che possonoessere numeri in inglese in cifre..un cas8


----------

